# The Aleron Factor- A Post Modern RP (Recruitment)



## Midge913

*The Background*

Chicago, 2237 AD, 50 years after the North American Wars that devastated both the economy and social structure of the former United States of America, that left a void of power that rocked the world as the super power collapsed in the wake of total economic catastrophy. The anarchy and chaos in the nation that used to be the United States threw the entire continent into disarray as remnants of the military forces and policing agencies tried to maintain order. Canada and Mexico tried to remain cohesive, but refugees fleeing the urban sprall of the USA flowed across the borders in droves. Fights broke out that turned into battles between fleeing Americans and Canadian and Mexican forces. Mexico broke into open warfare as drug cartels and criminal organizations took advantage of the chaos and disorder to completely overthrow the government that only barely had control of the country to begin with. The death toll in Central America numbered in the hundred thousands in the first 2 years of the conflicts.

Terrorist cells, home grown Anti-American groups, and drug cartels took over and thrived in Central America and the central and western United States, controlling those areas with an iron fist. Prostitution, gambling, drugs, and arms dealing were the norm from the Mississippi River to deep with in the rocky mountains. Civilization itself regressed by 300 years. Though modern technology remained intact, the gap between the rulers and ruled was vast. Disease and starvation plagued the general population while the leaders of criminal organizations grew fat and happy, thriving off the misery of those they ruled over.

In the Eastern United states and running up through the Eastern Provinces of Canada, remnants of a corrupt government ruled through control and drug induced emotional repression. Government sweeps seized and destroyed art, literature, religious texts, movies, music, and digital media. The government became much akin to the Theocratic regimes that it had spent so many resources in the early part of the 21st century fighting. The ultra-religious leaders twisting scripture of Christian faith to met their own agendas and further their own ends. Areas under the control of the American Confederate States are heavily fortified, and defended by the last remaining organized military force left on the continent.

Though times were tough for the citizens of North America. The turmoil of the early years of the war began to lessen and over the next decade an organized resistance formed and began to operate all over the continent, another 10 years saw that resistance connect in cells, one linked to another, ranging from Panama to the northern reaches of Canada. Remnants of the honest and good members of the governments that used to span the continent at the helm of an army that slowly grew in strength and power. Slowly but surely infiltrating the gangs and militias of the central united states, the drug cartels of Central America, and the Theocratic Regime of the American Confederate States. For 50 years a battle has been brewing, a war to win freedom and to end oppression.

Based out of a hidden, heavily fortified compound in the Queen Elizabeth Islands, Canada the leaders of the North American Freedom Initiative maintain the daily operations of the growing resistance movement. Coordinating informants, operatives, and covert teams of enhanced soldiers and technical experts, NAFI continues to grow, continues to spread its influence, and continues to hope for a unified government to return the continent to a semblance of normalcy. It is the continuing goal of the organization, comprised of citizen leaders from Mexico, Canada, and the former United States, to rest control away from the murderous gangs, drug cartels, terror groups, and heartless theocrats that hold the continent in their iron grasp.

Although NAFI has fewer numbers, for the time being, than their multitude of foes, they have one distinct advantage. In the years since the wars began and during the period of occupation that followed, technological advancement came to a screaming halt on the North American continent. The cartels, gangs, and organized crime groups lacked the expertise and personnel to continue research and development of new tech, preferring to continue making their money and expanding their powerbase on the tried and true methods and products of their profession. They saw little need to create advancements that would potentially allow the populace they dominated to rise up against them should new tech be created then stolen or misplaced. 

In the ACS Theocrats and bureaucrats stalled advancement in all fields save medicine. Since their population was now crammed into heavily fortified urban centers, disease was their foremost problem. Through the absolute control and dispersment of medicine and healthcare the government made sure that its subjects were completely dependent on it. Weapons technology, travel, agricultural advancements, robotics, and every other field imaginable was determined to be against God, and thereby outlawed. Stagnating the populations growth and controlling them with emotion supressing narcotics, the leadership of the ACS felt that scientific advancement was no longer needed or practical.

NAFI on the other hand felt the exact opposite. Over the last 5 decades the resistance has gone out of its way to locate and recruit the foremost minds in as many subjects as it could. Genetic engineers, physicists, doctors, technology experts, and scientists have flocked to the NAFI compound, assisted by operatives and informants for the resistance. Most of these men and women face torture and death at the hands of one faction or another, and the ability to go on researching, learning and advancing has been a most favorable option to the alternative. To that end advancements in the fields of weaponry, cybernetics, robotics, and military support tech have come quite a long way, in the last 50 years. It is this distinct advantage that gives NAFI hope for success. 

On the front line of the conflict for the North American Freedom Initiative are elite teams of covert operators, dubbed Valkyries by NAFI. These teams are made up of experts in the fields of science and technology who are also highly trained soldiers. Each one of these teams members has undergone voluntary cybernetic grafs, limb, organ, and tissure replacement in order to make them superior in every way to the forces of tyrrany, these procedures where named after Dr. Charles Aleron, the head of NAFI's cybernetic and genetic labs, whose contributions to the progam made the Valkyrie teams possible. Tech, science, and explosive experts have implants and replacements that allow them to directly interface with existing computer networks, security systems, as well as a host of integrated tool systems to assist them in their work of making and maintaining team equipment and infiltrating and disabling out of date enemy tech. Medical operators have had enhancments that allow them to look inside their patients, seeing things in sophisticated 3d renderings, making their minstrations ten times more effective and accurate, as well as stabilizer systems, integrated medical tool systems, additional augmetic arms, and internal memory systems all make these operators much more capable of diagnosing, treating, and caring for the wounded and the ill. Finally the tech and genetically enhanced soldier, the staple of the covert team has been enhanced genetically and cybernetically to allow them to be stronger, faster, more accurate, and more durable. It is with these teams that NAFI hopes to topple corrupt governments, and provide the opportunity for the oppressed populations to rise up.

*The Plot:*

This RP will follow one of these teams, its mission known to only a handful with in the resistance, but a mission that is the lynch pin for the organizations success. 

Rules:
1) ABSOLUTELY NO GOD MODDING, do it even once and i remove you from the roleplay.
2) Respect your fellow roleplayers.
3) I want a minimum of 1 paragraph(7 sentences) for each post.
4) Roleplay battles will last a minimum of 2 updates as you will be fighting powerful monsters and enemies.
5) Follow the Character sheet exactly.
6) Post atleast once per update.
7) Have Fun and warn me if you cant post.
8) Updates will typically be on Friday

Players: I am looking for 6-8 players to take on the roles of the members of an elite Delta force style team. Bear in mind that where there will be action, this RP will focus a lot on character interaction, problem solving, and thinking on your feet. You are a covert team, infiltrating enemy territory, so running around guns blazing all the time is not the best solution to every problem. 

Also bear in mind that your Valkyrie Team is going to have been the longest operating and most successful team at NAFI's disposal. You have all been working for some time together, therefore you all know what each is capable of and that you all work very well together under the command of Colonel William Forsythe, your team leader. 

Character Sheet(Player):

Name & Rank:Your name should fit your nationality and ranks are as follows. There will be a Major, a Captain, A lieutenant, 2 sergeants, and three specialists. These are a first come first serve sort of thing and if you volunteer to be one of the ranked operators, make sure that you don't mind taking charge of the group when needed or called upon to do so, issuing orders and the like. 

Nationality: You have the run of the gammet here folks. The only restriction is that if you want to be something from off continent, PM me and we will work out why you would be there, how you got there, and what interest you have in seeing the resistance succeed. 

Gender:

Age: between 30-50 please. If you are going to be on the elder end of the spectrum please indicate why and include in your background what you have been doing for all that time. 

Physical Appearance: This will obviously range greatly based on nationality, skillset type, and personal preferrence. Just remember that all of your cybernetic or genetic enhancements are concealable, so no terminator (not 40k, we are talking Schwarzenegger with his face ripped off in the movie here folks) types of bionics/cybernetics. For example, if you are a soldier type and have elected to have bionic arms, your mechanical enhancments will be covered in a synthetic polymer that mimics skin. Regardless of whatever else the Genetic or bionic enhancement does, it can be concealed. 

Personality: Again they run the gammet, but you all should be loyal to each other and to the resistance. 

Background: Cover your childhood, especially the hardships you faced depending on where you were born be it the poverty ridden reaches of Central America and the central US, or the oppressive Theocratic Regime of the ACS. Talk about how you were recruited by NAFI, how you gained your base skills in whatever particular skillset you choose for your character, and talk of your education, training, and genetic and/or cybernetic enhancement at the hands of NAFI scientists. All skillset types are extensively trained in hand to hand combatives, though your level of damage of course is dependant on your weapon and strength. 

*Available Equipment:*

Equipment and weaponry will be heavily influenced by your Skillset choice, but here is a rather broad breakdown of the non-integrated (soldiers are the only ones that need to worry about integrated weaponry) that is available for your selection.

First and foremost I need to talk about how the solid projectile weaponry works in the 24th century. If you think about all of the weapons that would fire a bullet, i.e. pisols, revolvers, submachine guns, assault rifles, and heavy machine guns a new form of technology has been developed by NAFI scientists, based heavily on the work of the United States Military before the country's collapse. Each gun contains a solid palladium core, the size of which is determined by the weapon itself. Palladium was used due to the fact that advances in terraforming and agricultural science, created a sizeable amount of waste materials, palladium being one of them. As the weapon fires, a sub-molecular laser carves an appropriately sized and shaped projectile that is then fired down the barrel using a complex series of microscopic electromagnets. If you want to think about it in larger terms, the metal is shaped and then fired in a fashion that is similar to activating modern high speed trains, though highly refined and used on a much smaller scale. Most firearms of this type fire rounds that reach average speeds of 3000 feet per second, sometimes more sometimes less dependant on the size of the weapon and the cyclic rate. 

The obvious benefit of such a technology is that re-loading become something that happens far less often, there are no waste products, i.e. shell casings, and weapons suffer far less damage after prolonged use when compared to traditional combustion powered rounds. 

Things like rocket launchers, flame throwers, and grenades have changed very little in the way that they function though fuel sorces, targeting and exposive charges have become far more effiecient. 

Here are some photos and descriptions of what I think each individual weapon would look like. Of course your character can feel free to tweak things by adding scopes, laser sights, lights, and other accessories, but your issued weaponry will all appear like the photos below before additions.

*Ranged weapons:*
Compact Pistol: photo, shoots the equivalent of a 9mm round, Standard Pallidium core of 25 rounds. Semi-automatic.

Full size Pistol: photo,basically the equivalent of a .45 calibre round, standard Pallidium core of 50 rounds. Functions both as a semi-automatic and a full auto pistol. 

Revolver: photo,Heavier and with a slower rate of fire than the automatic pistol, equivalent to the present day .357 magnum. Note the double trigger assembly. The second trigger fires off the equivalent of a modern .223 round. The revolver of the 24th century is the penultimate hand gun for dealing with multiple types of threats, but at the
sacrifice of rate of fire and ammo capacity. Standard Pallidium core of 30 revolver rounds and 8 rifle rounds. 

Submachine gun:photo,The submachine gun is the most standard armament for a Valkyrie team. Light, accurate, high rate of fire, but lacks in stopping power, it fires the equivalent of a .40 calibre bullet and has semi-auto, three round burst, and full auto modes. Standard Pallidium core of 150 rounds. 

Shotgun: photo,The concept of the shotgun has been essentially the same since its invention in the mid 1800's. A slow firing, high-calibre round, or multiple shot round that would cause maximum damage. The principles have not changed in the last 400 years. Exceptional stopping power but at the cost of range and volume of ammunition. Even though the shotgun sports a large style drum magazine, the size of the projectile, and the uncertain use of materials depending on whether the user selects solid slug, or buck-shot style projectile, only contains a pallidum core of approximately 40 rounds. 

Assault Rifle: photo,The standard issue weaponry for the Valkyrie teams Soldier class, the assault rifle is the most versatile weapon in their arsenal. The weapons technology of the present day has made the need for a sniper rifle class of weapons obsolete as the assault rifle platform can compensate for long range target aquisition should the need arise. With a system of multiple accessory rails the assault rifle can carry everything from large optical scopes, laser sights, and lighting devices to underslung grenade and EMD device's (tasers). Fires the equivalent of modern day Nato 5.56 with a standared Pallidium core of 250 rounds. Standard modes include semi-automatic, lever action/bolt action sniper equivalent( Barrel extends by 6", rate of fire slows to lessen recoil), three round burst, and full auto. 

Heavy Machine Gun: photo, The pinnacle in machine gun technology, the heavy machine gun has a huge ammunition capacity, large calibre projectiles, and tons of stopping and killing power. However it is a heavy weapon, encumbering, and sacrifices much in accuracy. Fired from the hip, carried in a overhand grip, the heavy machine gun fires the equivalent of modern day 7.62 calibre rounds. Standard Pallidium core of 400 rounds. 

Mini-gun:http: photo,Every one loves the minigun. Capable of firing off spray of .223 equivalent rounds, this rotating three-barrelled beast, is easily weilded in one hand by the formidable soldier class. Low accuraccy, low stopping power, but high rate of fire and high armor penetration value. The whole gun from ammunition storage to the end of the barrels is approximately 4'2" in lenght and is carried underslung on the arm. A securing clamp secures the weapon just above the bicep , and another satbilizer arm secures the weapon to the users hip, allowing them to use their hands should the situation arise. Fired with a joystick type trigger assembly on the top of the weapon, the mini-gun boasts a standard Pallidium core of 1000 rounds. Soldiers who want to forgo anysort of close quarters capability often choose to dual-wield mini-guns in situations were there are going to be numerous enemies. 

Rocket Launcher: photo,A Favorite of the munitions experts the rocket launcher is capable of firing armor piercing, highly combustible munitions. Standard rocket capacity of 4. The standard rocket launcher can also be loaded with anti-personnel rockets that once fired split into several small munitions that cover a wide area. 

Mine/grenade Launcher: photo,This device fires either adhesive timed/remote activated explosives, or contact grenades based upon what the munitions specialist loads the weapon with. Has an active ammunition capacity of 10 charges.


Close Combat weapons:

Vibro-blades: These odd close combat weapons were developed by the US military, but perfected by NAFI scientists in the later years of the resistance. By adding a subsonic generator to the base of the blade it cause the blade to vibrate fast enough to cut through almost any material. Most combat armors worn by enemy troops is archaic enough to provide little stopping power against these formidable close combat weapons. The range from boot knives to two-handed swords, and even the rare axe. Typically the Soldier skillset is the only one to carry blades larger than a combat knife. 

Stun batons: these bludgeoning weapons carry a fairly severe electric charge that totally incapacitates the victim of the attack. Come in both the expandable and solid core variety. 

Other Equipment:

Basically anything goes here. All types of grenades and support equipment, body armor and the like are available, just don't go over the top. 


Skillsets and their availble enhancements:

Cyber-technology expert (limit 1):



What it says. Cyber-tech experts are like computer hackers on speed. Able to contermand surveillance and alarm systems, robotics of all kinds, and computer networks. Seeing that most enemy systems have been around for the last 50 years it is like matching a doctoral student with a third grader in an academic competition. Cyber-techs are integral to the success or failure of a Valkyrie team in the field. All genetic and cybernetic enhancements for Cyber-Techs are required. If you think if something additional you would like your character to be able to do or have, PM me and we will talk about it. 

Genetic enhancements:
EM field manipulation: By tweeking the subject nervous system, the Cyber-Tech is able to feel and identify individual electro-magnetic fields. The enhancement creates small nodular organs around the eyes and temple, just below the surface of the skin similar to the Ampulae of Lorenzini found in sharks. This allows them to readily identify and locate persons, animals, energy production centers, robotics, and computer and network terminals. Some recipients of this enhancement are able to create a small EM pulse that will take out electrical systems for a short amount of time, but if activated the pulse dulls this Electo-sense for a period of several hours as the nerve endings in the Ampulae recover. 

Expanded brain functioning:Again by altering the subject's nervous system, scientists have been able to expand the consiously useable area of the brain to increase reaction and thought speeds, as well as long term and short term memory. Receipients of enhancement basically have eidetic memory and have the capacity to access and use knowledge at a rate several times faster than the average human. Allows the receipient to make full use of implanted wireless networking devices as without the enhanced functioning allowed by this augmentation data received in this manner would be too vast and complex to perceive. 

Cybernetic Enhancements:

Wireless Networking Chip: Implanted along the optical nerve, this chip allows the Cyber-tech to access networks and hack in remotely without the need for a seperate interface device. Able to see and manipulate data from multiple sources at once, the information stream appears as a modeled 3d image before the user, invisible of course to the naked eye. ( If any of you prospective players watched the show Alphas on Sci-Fi, or SyFy as it is now retardedly called, think of Gary. It is exactly like his alpha ability.) Basically it is a computer in your head, that functions at speeds thousands of times faster than today's computers due to the fact that it uses the Cyber-Tech's expanded brain functionality as a processor. (in the first minute of this 



 video is a clip from the show Alphas showing how I envision this looking, for those of you who haven't seen the show)

Hardwired override spike: Implanted in the ends of each of the Cyber-tech's fingers is a sharp extendable spike covered in processor relays and synaptic interfaces. By jamming one of those spikes into an existing piece of machinery the Cyber-Tech can replace the machines internal processor with a small copy of his own internal computer. Jam it into a surviellance system the system literally becomes the Cyber-Techs eyes and ears. It is unknown how many of these copies can be controlled by one Cyber-Tech, but a limit has not yet been found. (for a good Sci-fi reference think back to the female terminator in Terminator 3. That little spike that she kept jabbing into robots all over the place.) 

Equipment Available:

Cyber-tech Experts are limited to Submachine guns and smaller. It is perfectly acceptable for you to carry a single sub compact, two pistols or two revolvers, and a submachine gun. All manner of support equipment is available, as are close combat weapons.
 

Munitions and explosives (limit 2):



This skill set revels in explosions and demolition. Although that is their speciality the are also the armorers of the group, maintaining, building, and improving the teams weapons and equipment. Experts in chemistry and physics, munition experts can use anything at hand to blow up anything they want. All genetic enhancements are required, and you may select two out of the three cybernetic enhancements. If you feel that there is something else that yourcharacter should be able to do PM me and we will talk about it. 

Genetic Enhancements:
Kinetic Manipulation: This is another form of electro-magnetic field manipulation. By changing the way that the human nervous system interacts with EM fields, the Munitions Specialist can agitate the molecular structure of everyday items, charging them with explosive energy (yes, ala Gambit from the X-Men, so sue me, love Gambit and it fit). 

Tactile and vison acuity enhancements: The nerve endings in the Munition Specialist's fingers are altered to become more sensitive allowing him/her to feel imperfections and weak areas in both the weapons that he maintains and structures that he may be tasked to use explosives on. He/she is also able to see things in several versions of enhanced maginification, again allowing him to see weak points and optimal spots for breaching charges and explosives, as well as micro circuitry involved in weapons repair and creation. 

Cybernetic enhancements:
Craftsman's guantlets: This set of cybernetic implants is a piece that replaces the subjects forearms with a bionic housing that includes any and every tool that a armorer and demolitions experts would need. souldering iron, welder, saws, files, clamps, multiple assisting robotic arms, and laser cutters are all included. 

Augmetic eyes: For the munitions expert that likes to take things out from afar via Rocket Launchers or grenade launchers, this Cybernetic ocular nerve implant links the users vision directly to the targeting systems of his weapons. What the user sees and targets the weapon targets. In combination with the subjects already genetically enhanced eyes, the Munitions Expert becomes an absolute destruction dealing engine.

Demolition drone creator/controller: Part of the shoulder and all of one of the subject's arms is replaced with a bionic chamber that leads down a tunnel with the opening in the subject's hands. This complex device is connected to a wireless control chip implated in the subject'brain. Upon command the subject can cause the housing in his cybernetic shoulder to create three to four wirelessly controlled spider drones, approximately the size of a large marble, but containing an amount of explosives equal to a block of C4, that travel down the arm to the opening. The subject can then control the drones via the implanted chip, seeing what their cameras see, and directing them to optimum places for detonation. One drone is easily controlled while performing other tasks, more than this requires the user to concentrate solely on controlling the robotic drones. 

Equipment Available:

Munitions experts favor large explosive weaponry, as such they must be in possession of either a rocket launcher or a grenade launcher. Also available are sub-compact pistols, pistols, revolvers, and sub machine guns. All support equipment and close combat equipment is available, but they tend to stick with batons or smaller blades. 


Soldier (limit 4):



Soldiers are exactly what they sound like, skilled in all froms of combat, able to carry and use the heaviest of weapons to great effect, their expertise is in the art of war. Most people of the Soldier skill set have grown up as part of the resistance, their parents involved, and have been taught from a young age how to protect themselves and others. Their genetic enhancements and cybernetic upgrades all work toward making the Soldier more effiecient at his primary purpose, killing. As a Soldier type you are permitted to choose 2 out of the 4 genetic upgrades, and 3 out of the 4 cybernetic enhancements.

Genetic Enhancement:
Adrenal gland and metabolism enhancement: This genetic mutation causes the subjects adrenal glands to become more of an active organ than a passive instinctual response. The Subject can activate his glands to give his body controlled hits of adrenaline, fueling his body to greater strenght and speed. The enhancement to the metabolic functions of the subject help with the crash as the adrenaline is burned off in the body, pumping endorphins, stored protiens, and fatty acids into the blood to normalize the body afterwards. This of course effects the amount of food that the subject needs to consume on a daily basis and Soldiers with this enhancement are constantly eating. 

Heightened senses: A careful graft of canine DNA to the subjects lower brain stem, causes the subject to develope senses of sight, smell, and hearing that
are several times more accute than the normal man. This genetic graft is even more effective than the current levels of occular, aural, and olefactory cybernetic implants. This has the unusual side effect of causing the body to produce more hair (we are not talking wolfman here, but this guy could buy stock in back wax) and he has more aggressive tendencies. 

Thickened Epidermis and fused ribcage: This is by far the most invasive of the genetic procedures to date. Bone grafts are used to surgically harden and fuse the rib cage, thereby providing the Soldier with a higher degree of protection against attack. Though the effectiveness of the procedure varies, some Soldiers have reported the enhanced bone has stopped small calibre gunshots. In conjunction with this fused ribcage, the skin is altered with a organic polymer that thickens and hardens the skin giving the soldier additional protection agains the elements, heat, cold, and edged weapons. 

bone spurs: This is the most difficult genetic manipulation to conceal, but heavy clothing and gloves will conceal them. At the elbows, knuckles, and
knees the subject undergoes bone grafts that sharpen and elongate the existing bone, providing a sharp, durable striking weapon. Most soldiers who elect this upgrade go so far as to have the bone spurs sheathed and infused with titanium to increase the effectiveness of the striking weapon. With the Soldier's extensive, life long training in hand to hand combat tactics this genetic enhancement turns the soldier's very body into a lethal weapon. 

Cybernetic upgrades:
Bionic arms: The subjects arms are both removed above the shoulder, and the both are replaced with completely articulating bionic ones. (for those of you who remember Jax from Mortal Combat, you are right on) These robotic arms are then fused directly into the subjects nervous system, giving the subject control over them as the would the flesh and blood arms they replaced. The subject his greatly enhanced strength and stability for heavy weapons. Allother Cybernetic enhancements are compatible with these arms.

Kinetic blasters: The subjects hands are replaced with bionic ones. Contained within each of the hands is a small fusion generator that constantly builds maintains a build up of kinetic energy. The subject can then activate the blaster, and fire forth a bolt of pure force. (Think Iron man)

Integrated weapons guantlet: This can be done to one or both of the subjects arms. The arm is removed just below the elbow and is replaced with and integrated weapons housing. This contains a series of four differnt ranged weapons, and are commonly found in this configuration rotating around the arm: On top is a small double barreled, small calibre auto pistol that fires the equivalent of a .22 calibre round, and has a standard Pallidium core of 100 
rounds. Moving to the inside of the arm is a flame thrower that is fed off of a small plasma generator contained within the gauntlet, It is good for 3 blasts of flame of about 4 seconds in duration before a new power core is needed. Underneath the arm is a EM propelled dart gun, darts can contain a variety of toxins and sedatives, though all of the guns darts, 4 in total, must be loaded with the same substance as the injected substance is housed in a well contained withing the guantlet, and the capsule is loaded into each dart upon activation of the weapon. Finally on the outside of the arm is a single tank buster/bunker buster missile, once fired the gauntlet assembly requires a full download and reassembly, before another missile can be loaded so Soldier's take care not to use these too freely. The gauntlet itself is hardwired into the subjects nervous system, and is activated on thought commands. 

Integrated Shield generator: This enhancement is simillar in form to the integrated weapons gauntlet. The subjects arm is removed from the elbow down and replaced with a bionic one. The forearm contains a small scale fusion generator that when activated can from a force field the size of a large ballistic shield, that can be weilded quite easily by the Soldier and will deflect all by the heaviest projectile rounds. 

Equipment available:

The Soldier rarely goes anywhere without an arsenal. He is always equipped with a concealed sub-compact pistol, and either two-pistols or two-revovlers. From here the Soldier skill set has a variety of options, though they rarely take submachine guns: The other standard weapon configurations are Assault rifle and shotgun, shotgun and heavy machine gun, minigun and dual weilded minigun. If the soldier takes any of the heavy weapon options (heavy machine gun or minigun) he forefits his close combat weapon as his ranged weapon is just too unwieldy to make close combat effective. To dual wield the minigun, the subject must have the Bionic arms cybernetic upgrade. 
 

Medic (limit 1):



Medics in a Valkyrie unit are actually fully trained medical doctors, some with several years of experience in medical practice before joining one of the covert assualt teams. As such there is little that one of the medic skillset can't handle to full capacity, even in the field. All genetic and cybernetic enhancements are required. 

Genetic Enhancments:
Asclepius Gland: Implanted at the base of the medics brain is a synthetic organ, engineered by Dr. Aleron himself, that produces fully mature and harvestable stemcells. Using the Medicae Gauntlet the medic can use these cells to regrow just about any form of tissue that he would need to work on his patients from bone to organ structures. Things like simple cuts can be healed with out scarring in a matter of moments, broken bones in a matter of hours, and gun shot wound in the matter of a day or so. severe injuries like organ distruction, internal bleeding, can all eventually be healed under the minstrations of a NAFI medic, but the time varies for each patient and how readily they accept the stemcells. Since the Medic stores and is contantly renewing the stemcells rich in genetic material, this organ also provides the medic with a modicum of personal regenerative abilities. Since this organ is so rare and tedious to create Aleron determined that something should be done to help the medic survive combats to continue to be able to assist his team. All but the most serious injuries that a medic receives will heal themselves unaided, though this is not instantaneous. For a gun shot wound the medic would heal naturally in a quarter of the time it would take a normal human to heal unaided. 

Enhanced Brain functioning:By altering the subject's nervous system, scientists have been able to expand the consiously useable area of the brain to increase reaction and thought speeds, as well as long term and short term memory. Receipients of enhancement basically have eidetic memory and have the capacity to access and use knowledge at a rate several times faster than the average human. Allows the receipient to make full use of implanted medical archieves and knowledge as without the enhanced functioning allowed by this augmentation data stored in this manner would be too vast and complex to perceive and use.

Cybernetic Enhancements:

Medicae Gauntlet: The arm of the subject is removed at the shoulder and replaced with a bionic one. The shoulder area houses a storage tank for fully crown stemcells produced by the Asclepius Gland, and when needed funnels them down the arm for use with the gauntlet. The Gauntlet itself contains a full complement of automated surgical tools and syringes, medications, pain killers, everything a field surgeon and medic would need. The main feature of the gauntlet is a large extending probe that funnels and fuses the newly made stemcells into the injury where micro lasers and organic serums fuse the new cells to the areas that are injured. (This is for you 40k fans, it is a narthecium for all intents and purposes. It just give cells instead of taking progenoid glands)

Servitor arms: These arms are grafted to the subjects back along each side of the spine, and when not in use are housed in hollow tubes that hide them from view. This arms are not large in diameter but the are very agile and durable, fused into the subjects nervous system theses arms are controlled by the subjects own thoughs. This upgrade requires the Enhanced Brain Functioning Genetic enhancement, other wise the medic would unable to preform the complicated multi-tasking required for their use. These arms contain suction tubes, laser scalpels, and clamping fingers that assist the medic in field surgeries. 

Occular auspex: This strange device is implanted to replace the subjects normal eyes. Though the cybernetic eyes can see in normal spectrum, the are also capable of x-ray and Catscan type vision. This obviously helps the medic to determine the nature of the problem his patient is facing, but has its uses on the battle field as well. 

Equipment available:
Medic spend prefer light weapons and pistols. They can carry a sub-compact, up to two pistols or two revolvers, and a shotgun or a submachine gun. all other support and close combat equipment is also available. 
 

Stealth/Scout/marksman (limit 1):



This skillset is the ultimate scout and sniper. Able to blend into the environment at a seconds notice, pass through terrain undetected, and shoot the wings off of a fly at 1000 meters, this skill set is incredibly valuable to any Valkyrie team. All genetic and cybernetic enhancments are required.

Genetic Enhancments:
Chameleonic skin: It is exaclty what it sounds like. The scout undergoes a procedure that laces lizard DNA with his own skin, allowing the scout to change his skin tones and textures, including any weapons or equipment that are in direct contact with his skin, to match his surroundings, making him all but invisible in most environments. 

Heightened senses: Using a blend of Hawk and canine DNA NAFI Scientist have managed to achieve the pinnacle of heightened human perception. The scouts hearing, vision, and sense of smell are all several times that of a normal man, though the hearing and smell not as much as the same procedure in the Soldier class. However, the Scouts vision is so accute that he can literally see the wings of a fly beat at 1000 yards away. 

Cybernetic Enhancements:
Motion and body stabilizers: Adding small gyro motors to the inner-ear canal and joints the scout has complete control of his balance and body stability. He can walk a tight rope while holding his sniper rifle steady enough to take a shot. These motors also send ou small electric pulses that calm and stop random muscle movement, allowing the scout to be as still as stone, no motion giving away his presence. 

Phasic inhibitor field: Implanted in the chest of the subject, this technology is the newest of the cybernetic grafts given to valkyrie team members. This strange phase inhibitor, actually allows the scout, when the field is activated, to pass through solid matter. This field only lasts for a period of seconds but it is more than enought to allow the scout to walk through walls. Due to the proximity to the heart and lungs, the field needs several safeguards to contain the fusion generator as it produces this unstable field. As such the phase generator takes approximately 1 hour to recharge to full functioning use after an activation. Though it is one of the most useful Cybernetic enhancements in the team, scouts use them with great caution, wary of the side effects of rematerializing within a wall, or having the reactor core meltdown from over use. 

Occular Auspex: This device is very similar to the one that Medics employ, save x-ray and catsan capabilities are replaced with FLIR, heatvision, and nightvision. The device is not one that replaces the organic eye, it is mearly a filter that is installed around the optic nerve. The side effect to this implant, and one that NAFI scientists have been unable to rectify, is that the iris of the subject turns completely black. When out in public scouts aften employ colored contact inserts, or sunglasses to hide the condition. 

Stealth Drone Controller: Part of the subjects forarm is replaced with a housing unit that houses two remotely controlled hover stealth drones. This
complex device is connected to a wireless control chip implated in the subject'brain. Upon command the Flying drones deploy from a concealed hatchway in the device and fly silently, using folded light stealth tech, the drones can go and see things the scout himself cannont. Everything the drones see is wirelessly fed back to the scout who, via the implanted chip in his brain stem, sees what the drones see. These drones can provide targeting and atmospheric conditions on a direct feed. Incredibly useful for the team to have along. 

Equipment Available:

Scouts are required to carry an assault rifle and can also carry a sub-compact, and up to two pistols or revolvers. All other support and close combat equipment is available. 



Accepted Players:

1)Cyber-tech: Lieutenant Ethan "Loki" Clancey- Santaire
2)Munitions Expert: Sergeant Howard "Buck" Payne- Anilar
3)Munitions Expert: Sergeant Victor "Osiris" Hale- Jackinator
4)Soldier: Captain Holly "Spectre" Besson- Lord Ramo
5)Soldier: Specialist Eric "Cue Ball" Smith- CaptainFatty
6)Soldier: Major Augustin "Thor" Castelan- Deathbringer
7)Soldier: Sergeant Ryan "Poet" Anders- Angel of Blood
8)Medic: Specialist David "Hermes" Graham- Karak the Unfaithful
9)Scout: Specialist Pyotr "Fenris" Volkov Komanko

Well there you have it. I look forward to seeing your character sheets and welcome to the World of the not to distant future!


----------



## komanko

Dibs on the scout, will work it out with you through messenger 

Took you long enough, was waiting for you to upload it ^^


----------



## Santaire

Dibs on the tech and the lieutenant


----------



## Lord Ramo

Will post up a soldier character in a bit, once I have worked the character sheet out.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Wow, alot of careful thought and time has gone into this I'll work on a character when I can. The medic class looks good, although I'll have to re-read it.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Name & Rank: Captain Holly Besson

Nationality: Canadian

Gender: Female

Age: 38

Physical Appearance: Holly stands at 5"10 with a fairly athletic body, courtesy of years of hard training, missions and the implants that has helped her as a Valkyrie. Her hair is cut to her shoulders, and is a light blonde. Her eyes are a light blue, and her skin is fairly pale. She is a strong individual, thanks in part to her cybernetic and genetic implants, even though she has a fairly thin frame.

Personality: Holly never gives up in the face of adversity, a trait taken from her father. She fights to protect the whole squad, being fiercely loyal to both them and their commanding officer, William Forsythe. She is utterly devoted to the cause and is a tried and tested soldier, having worked with the squad for years. She can adapt well to changing situations, but doesn't have the best people skills, seeming rather cold even to her own squad mates. However none can doubt her loyalty to her squad, willing to die for them and for the mission.

Background: Holly was born in Eastern Canada, in an area "protected" by the ACS. As such she grew up in a crammed and heavily defended Urban environment, where pretty much your every move was watched by the ACS troops. Her father was an activist working undercover for the NAFI protecting a top medical scientist of the NAFI, who was trying to get information on the narcotics used by the ACS. However they soon developed a relationship, and Holly was born out of this.

At a young age, after they had all the information they dared get her mother and father, taking Holly escaped from ACS territory, with the help of several undercover elements as well. As such most of her childhood Holly spent in NAFI territory, being taught from a young age on the best ways to protect her fellow resistant fighters and herself. She showed determination through her training, always striving to be the best, always striving to prove herself to the resistance.

She impressed her trainers with her hand to hand combat, being taught by her father outside of her normal training time as well, and learnt quickly. Her marksman abilities also improved a lot with the aid of her father, who she regards as a hero of the resistance. Soon she was selected to have genetic and cybernetic implants to help her abilities, having her senses heightened as well as Adrenal gland and metabolism enhancement on the genetic sides. Holly recovered from these slower than was expected however, but with rigorous training she was even better than before.

Her cybernetic implants took longer for her to master, having bionic arms, a shield generator built into one and kinetic blasters in her hands. It took a while for her to fully recover and to master using her new improved limbs, but it came to note that her determination pushed her through it. Eventually she learnt how to best control this and was placed in a Valkyrie squad under Colonel William Forsythe. Since then she has preformed admirably for the resistance and is an able soldier.

Before she joined Forsythe Holly's most famous mission was during the ACS expansion during 2216. It was also the one thing that she would remember for the rest of her life. NAFI had information that the ACS were planning on expansion, and discovered a staging post for ACS forces. At the time Holly was a LT, in the Wildcats, and her squad along with two others were deployed to take out the staging ground. The wildcats part of the mission was to stall the enemy forces long enough for the other two squads to level the staging facility though things didn't go to plan.

The ACS forces were larger than had been anticipated and responded quickly to the pre-emptive strike. The Wildcats fortified their position as the first of the ACS arrived, and initially did well stalling the advance. However the ACS responded with more troops and support, and soon the Wildcats found themselves about to be overrun. Holly was leading part of the team on one flank, and it was from here that she watched with horror as first 3 of her comrades were destroyed by artillery fire, killed without a chance to respond, as well as two of her closest friends being gunned down as they fell back to their last line of defence. With their numbers cut in half and dead they were rescued by the other two squads, forming a hasty retreat back to NAFI territory. Since then Holly has been unable to get too close to anyone due to what happened there.

Equipment:
Concealed Compact pistol
Two Pistols
Assault Rifle with high powered sight, flashlight
Shotgun (unsure if we get two as in the soldier section it says standard weapon configurations are Assault rifle and shotgun)
Vibro Blade in the form of a Kukri (machete)
Body Armour (Black, thick enough to stop some small arms fire)

Genetic Enhancements
Heightened Senses
Adrenal gland and metabolism enhancement

Cybernetic Enhancements:
Bionic Arms
Kinetic Blasters
Integrated Shield Generator


----------



## deathbringer

if were doing dibs, i'd quite like to take the major, havent lead a squad in any rp i think. Like to try something new if you'll have me


----------



## CaptainFatty

If you will have me, I'm thinking of posting up an unranked soldier.


----------



## komanko

Fatty, specifically you? No, then he wont have you! HA! Just kidding. I'm done with leading so I wont take a leader role, had enough of it, was a leader twice and its simply not my thing


----------



## CaptainFatty

Hey man, I've fired a gun. Once. Several years ago. I'm the best hope this resistance has. :grin:

Not convinced? Fine, I'll make a character who knows what he's doing.


----------



## Midge913

Ramo your character is good so far but I will be sending you a PM regarding some of the military background that will flesh it out a bit. After all you have been working with Colonel Forsythe for almost 10 years, so there is quite a bit of history there. Look for the PM



deathbringer said:


> if were doing dibs, i'd quite like to take the major, havent lead a squad in any rp i think. Like to try something new if you'll have me


No problem mate would love to have you aboard. If you want the major spot no problems, for the most part things will be lead by Colonel Forsythe, but as special forces folks you will be splitting into groups fairly often so you will be tasked quite often to lead your group. Any thoughts on what you were going to go for as far as Skillset?



CaptainFatty said:


> If you will have me, I'm thinking of posting up an unranked soldier.


Well mate I don't want you to take this the wrong way, but you put up a character sheet and joined in on my Tashiri RP and then just disappeared. This RP is going to be even harder to replace folks who don't keep active and before I accept you in I would need some assurances that the same thing won't happen again. If you had some sort of issue that forced you to drop out of Tashiri and that has been resolved and you will be able to see this one through to the end, then I would love to have you aboard as one of the Specialists Soldiers.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Wow, this looks like an awesome RP. I'd love to join. However, I've got a lot of work atm and am struggling to keep up with my current RP's as is. However, if things calm down, I'll definitely be joining


----------



## CaptainFatty

Don't worry, I understand. There was an issue and I tried to join the rp right in the middle of it. it's resolved, I'm all good now, and if you accept me, you have my word as a man that I'll see this through to the end. I won't hold a grudge if you say no though.


----------



## Midge913

CaptainFatty said:


> Don't worry, I understand. There was an issue and I tried to join the rp right in the middle of it. it's resolved, I'm all good now, and if you accept me, you have my word as a man that I'll see this through to the end. I won't hold a grudge if you say no though.


Once doesn't prove a pattern my friend and if you say you are good this time I'll take your word for it:grin:

Look forward to seeing your character sheet.


----------



## CaptainFatty

Thanks mate, won't be able to throw one up until tomorrow though.


----------



## snarsnik and gobbla

I would love to be the Cyber Tech could I write up a post soon


----------



## komanko

To write a post you need a character like all the rest of us. Write a character using the sheet provided by the GM - Midge, and post it here, if its approve he will let you know and then you would be able to post.


----------



## Santaire

Sorry dude but I've just finished this guy and don't really want to start again.


Will make any neccesary changes

Name and Rank: Lieutenant Ethan Clancey

Nationality: American (although he regards himself as Irish)

Gender: Male

Age: 40

Physical appearance: Close cropped black hair framing a noble face with deep blue eyes that look as if they have seen too much. Should one look closer they will see that instead of veins his eye contains blue wires. This is barely noticeable as they are so small but any close up view will reveal them. He is lean and bony, unscarred by blade or bullet. Despite his build he has a wiry strength and a whipcord speed that many would believe impossible. When they realise that he is not exactly human anymore then they can understand if only basically. At the base of his skull there is a small metal chip embedded in the flesh. This is connected to his optical nerve and allows him to utilize the advanced systems built into his eyes, enabling him to hack into any computer without an attached hard point.

His fingers contain spikes of metal with wires tracing patterns in the surface. His eyes become completely blue when he is at full combat status as he utilizes every single one of his advanced abilities. He wears a long trench coat and black gloves to conceal the vast majority of his enhancements. A pair of black sunglasses shield his eyes hiding the direction of his gaze which way. Beneath the clothes he wears a full suit of body armour over combat fatigues. The trench coat itself has armour plates sown into it. While this increases the weight it also increases his chances of survival. His sub machine gun is in a holster strapped to his back while his twin revolvers are holstered at his hips. He has a extendable stun baton strapped to his leg and carries a sword sized Vibro-blade in a scabbard strapped to his back. He also carries a compact pistol in a holster at the back of his waist. He carries extra ammo and weapon attachments in pouches on his belt.

Personality: In short, a genius. Ethan has an IQ of roughly 200, making him just under the current day equivalent of Einstein. And that was without the modifications. He views everything with a cool logic, almost never losing his head. He knows the members of his team well and is prepared to die for them although he has long since learned that no matter how valuable they may be, his skill set is crucial to the success of their mission. His mind works at many times the speed of a normal human’s and because of this he is a brilliant tactician as he can analyse or create any battle plan and improve it within a millisecond. He does not hesitate when giving orders, or if he does he gets over the hesitation faster than any normal human could. Because of his vastly increased mind capacity he can predict events before they happen, however to do so he must be on sight watching the perpetrator of the event. This is unnerving in the extreme and thus many shun contact with him, only the members of his team understanding and accepting it. This is not precognition, more of an analysis of the facts and a probability of it happening. He is loyal both to them and to the NAFI. He trusts none beyond the NAFI, even mistrusting the informants of the organization.

Background: The only son of an Irish immigrant living in Eastern Canada life was hard for Ethan from an early age. Unknown to Ethan his father was actually an agent of the NAFI, as was his mother. Both had gone undercover to investigate rumours of a brilliant new scientist in the ACS who was advancing their medical technology hugely. It turned out to be a farce, a fake set up to lure in NAFI agents and Ethan’s parents had walked right into the trap. That was why they were constantly being attacked for the gangs were also fakes set up by the ACS to track down, capture and interrogate NAFI agents. Ethan’s parents had been singled out due to a mole in the NAFI although Ethan didn’t learn this until many years later.

Ethan lived in a foetid hell hole of a city, although the fake identities his parents were supplied with enabled them to own a relatively comfortable house. Law was harsh, with the penalty being death for many crimes, large or small. A boy stole an apple and was publicly executed the next day. Ethan watched it and a firm resolve settled in his heart. He would free the people from their oppression or die in the attempt. Little did he know that he would be trained to perform exactly what he wanted to do. Both his mother and father were wounded in an assault on their house. His father dragged himself to a room that had been forbidden to Ethan.

He opened it and collapsed inwards. Ethan ran forward and pulled him into the room. As his eyes grew accustomed to the gloom he saw that the room was filled with weapons and sophisticated equipment. Armour was scattered all over the room but it was the object in the centre that got Ethan’s attention. There was a medical station with several different appendages. This was what his father had been trying to reach. Ethan laid him upon it before dashing back and bringing his mother into the room and laying her down beside his father. His father clasped his hand and pressed it to a console on the side of the system, activating it.

Ethan kept a lonely vigil all through the night as his parent’s wounds were healed. They awoke to find him asleep, slumped beside the door with a submachine gun hanging loosely in his hand. They woke him with a stimm injector and told him to follow them. They left the city after burning their house to the ground, destroying all the evidence. Though Ethan knew nothing he still equipped an SMG and followed them. He proved a good marksman and when someone tried to stop them and the 18 yr old Ethan knocked him cold with a single blow they discovered he was a skilled hand to hand combatant. However he was not excellent, brilliant yes but not to the level of some other Valkyrie team members.

As they found out when his training began Ethan’s true skill lay in the hacking and operation of computer systems. Where other men and woman could hack a computer system in 5-10 minutes Ethan did it in 3. It was hardly difficult to see which role he would fulfil. It was decided and he was brought to the operating theatre where he was implanted with the cybernetics required to become a Cyber-Technology expert. He did not get to use his abilities until after his nervous system had been adapted with the genetic modifications. It was rather creepy when he first used them. When he left the operating theatre he could sense the EM fields of people and electrical systems. His mind worked at several times its original speed although he only realised this when he had processed all this information and looked at the clock, seeing that barely a second had passed.

To make it even more strange when he raised a hand and focussed a 3D image appeared before him that he could manipulate, while it was invisible to others. However what really freaked him out was when a thin metal spike came out of his finger and stabbed into a camera. It was like having multiple eyes for he could see all over the fortress from his current location. Unconsciously he shut off the connection and withdrew the spike. When he readied himself for combat training he found that he could almost read his opponent’s mind through their movements. His current opponent was edgy, wondering whether he would be able to beat Ethan.

When the fight began it seemed as if the man was moving in slow motion, so fast were Ethan’s reaction speeds. By twitches in the man’s musculature he could predict where the next blow would fall. Added to this a completely graphical memory made the fight an eerie experience. He put the man down with an astounding lack of effort. After that Ethan trained hard, both in computer hacking and CQB. The security systems that had seemed easy to hack to begin with were now laughably pitiful excuses for security and due to his enhanced mind capacity and reaction speed he grew to excel in CQB.

He was still able to fight at long range but no where near as effectively as in CQB as it was more difficult to see the individual twitches that where so plain to him when fighting in close quarters. He was still not as good as a soldier but could still defeat almost any un-augmented human he encountered. He was placed under the command of Colonel William Forsythe alongside a soldier named Holly Besson. The 2 of them were roughly the same age and had been training for almost their entire adult lives and developed as close to a firm friendship as was possible for 2 people so secluded in their life styles.

2 years after joining the team he discovered the cause of the near death of his parents. The mole in the NAFI who had revelaed their presence had become careless and during the group's time understrength Ethan had been sifting through files and discovered some irregularities of information moved and copied. He traced the info all the way to the source of the hack, bypassing all the security measures. He discovered the mole to be a relatively low ranking officer but one with acces to all the files. He had sent the information to the ACS in return for a substantial sum of money and a promise of protection. Ethan used the systems built into his body to trace all accesses to the system by the man and discovered his location, a hide-out scarce 7 miles from the NAFI base.

The man was attempting to send a message detailing the location of the base and, determined to stop him, Ethan mounted a bike and gave chase. He caught up with the man fairly easily and, after a brief firefight, eliminated his ACS guards. He strode forward and slammed his fist into the man's face. He then hammered blows into the man's ribs and head, each one connecting with huge force. A foot hit the man's knee, bending him over before a knee smashed into his face. Ethan felt bones break beneath the impact. He slammed the man into the floor with his palm and stood over him. He drew his pistol and cocked it. The man looked up and was about to say "No!" but a bullet silenced his plea. He then returned to his team.

Ethan grew to respect both Holly Besson, William Forsythe and the other members of their squad for their individual skills. Though he shared little in common with them the group developed a bond stronger than love, going on to become the most effective Valkyrie team available to the NAFI…


Equipment

Weapons:
Compact pistol
Vibro blade (sword)
Extendable stun baton
Twin pistols
SMG

Other:
Full body armour suit
Smoke grenades
Armoured trench coat
Multiple weapon attachments
Spare ammo clips


----------



## Midge913

snarsnik and gobbla said:


> I would love to be the Cyber Tech could I write up a post soon


Sorry mate, Santaire has already grabbed up the cyber-tech spot. Komanko has called dibs on the scout, and I believe another soldier spot and the medic spot may have been spoken for. As long as those players get character sheets up in a decent amount of time I am inclined to honor those requests. Munitions experts and a soldier spot is still open. 

Santaire- Character is good, but there are two things that I would like you to edit out. First is the glowing wires that start to shine under your skin when you are using your abilities. These guys are covert ops and that would just draw way too much attention to the character. The wires in and glow of the eyes thing is cool, but drop the skin part. Secondly, I am fine with your sense of precognition in CC, or explanation of that in your background makes sense for your intelligence and expanded brain functions, but not the whole predicting evens is going to be more of a calculation of probability than actually some form of precognition. You are correct in what eventuality pans out most of the time based on what factors are available to you, but not to the level of accuracy that precognition would give you. If that makes sense. 

So just make those edits, and await a PM with some additional history between you and forsythe and some tidbits about previous ops that will provided some character interaction base.


----------



## Santaire

Made 2 edits. Also got the precognition idea from Limitless, a film where a guy invents a drug that does pretty much what the expanded brain functioning does only it runs out.


----------



## komanko

Its a crap film from what i remember. Maybe it was a different one *shrugs* dunno. I think it was crap.


----------



## Midge913

Santaire said:


> Made 2 edits. Also got the precognition idea from Limitless, a film where a guy invents a drug that does pretty much what the expanded brain functioning does only it runs out.


Cool. Haven't seen that movie, but the way it sounds now is fine. Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Hope you like it:


Name: Specialist David Graham

Nationality: American, but with a British father

Gender: Male

Age: 37

Appearance: David is of an average height, his skin has a healthy colour from long days in the sun and a short clump of darkened brown hair. David is doesn't have a huge amount of build but is reasonably athletic and quick. There is nothing remarkable about his features and just appears as a ordinary man apart from an ugly scar behind his ear.

Personality: David is generally an opptimist, quite a rare thing in the current state of affairs. He is confident that he can make a difference to this torn-up world, his only real goal in life is to end the war and poverty and create a new society, although this is an impossible task it does encourage the team and others around him. david is not the kind of person to hang around, getting his job done quickly and effectively can mean the difference between life and death, his does not tolerate lazyiness while in combat or a similar situation. He also has a slight British acsent which he picked up from his father.

Background: David's father, a doctor, came to America severn years before David was born to work in a NAFI medical facility, because of the lack of intellectual talent in the local area. Despite the fact the entire area was drenched in bloodshed and war, but he had no choice to stay as returning to his own country would be untterly pointless. not long after he met David's mother who was also a doctor as the same NAFI medical facility.

The family lived in a dirty apartment in the centre of town and from a very young age David had to find ways of making money, doing whatever he could. Many of these 'jobs' envolved drugs and the local gangs, this dangerous lifestyle toughened him up in many different ways. When he reached 17 years old a great tragity befell the area in which he lived. 

This part of the city was controlled by a powerful gang, the so-called government had lost its grip on this area long ago and the people lived by the gang's law. One night a rival gang attacked the area in force; using home-made petrol bombs, guns and explosives to send the local people into disarray and kill them, the NAFI medical facility was completely destroyed in the process with hundreds of people gunned down in the process. The family hid in there home, with only his father's gun to protect all three of them, however the home was attacked by armed thugs. His father pushed David from the window into the rubbish, unable to see what became of his parents he fled the city.

he didn't know where he was going or what he was going to find but he eventually met up with a rag-tag group of survivors trying to link up with whatever NAFi was still in the area with no weapons, food or water it was David who kept there spirits up as they crossed through the dangerous American countryside. After many battles and dead friends they cam across a small NAFI outpost, they were saved.

Not long after that David applied to join one of the Valkyrie teams, he entered training with his head held high; determined to prove himself amoung the other hopefuls. becuase of his medical background it seemed only right that he be trained as a medic. Although he flew through medical school the combat training was much tougher; he had worked with dangerous people before but that was nothing compared to what many of the much stronger trainees had faced. Finally, after the gruelling, backbreaking training he was recived his various cybernetic enhancements. He had been through alot, but nothing compared to the pain of the many operations and tests. he endured it, but only just and at the end he realised something: He had given up everything to NAFI and couldn't expect anything in return.

Equipment and cybernetic enhancements: Asclepius Gland, Enhanced Brain functioning, Medicae Gauntlet, Occular auspex, Servitor arms, 2 revolvers, shotgun, light body armour.


----------



## Midge913

Hey Karak looking good so far, but there are a couple of things that I had questions about and that may need a bit of a change. 

First of with the timeline, it doesn't make sense for your father to have come to North America 44 years ago to look for a better life. During that time there were still areas of the mid and southwest that were still in open warfare, not to mention areas of Canada that the ACS was taking over, and the hell that was Central America. It would make more sense for him to have come to the States to work in some covert capacity for NAFI, recruiting promising medical talents and the like. I don't know how you can work that in, but he would have known that the whole continent was in turmoil if he left during that time. 

Secondly, don't forget that you also have the servo-arms, occular implant, and all the genetic and cybernetic enhancements. They all come standard for the medic. 

Also I assume that you are going for a specialist as you didn't select a rank. Two sergeants spots are available if you are interested. Not much chance that you are going to be in charge of things with the other ranked folks running around, but making him a sergeant would add some depth if you like.

I would also love for you to expand the section of your background that includes your training with NAFI. The would have sent you their medical school, and how you dealt with the cybernetic and genetic enhancement process. 

Like the others you will get a PM regarding past OPs. Make those edits and you are good to go.


----------



## snarsnik and gobbla

I am fine being the demo man will try post ASAP


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Midge913 said:


> Hey Karak looking good so far, but there are a couple of things that I had questions about and that may need a bit of a change.
> 
> First of with the timeline, it doesn't make sense for your father to have come to North America 44 years ago to look for a better life. During that time there were still areas of the mid and southwest that were still in open warfare, not to mention areas of Canada that the ACS was taking over, and the hell that was Central America. It would make more sense for him to have come to the States to work in some covert capacity for NAFI, recruiting promising medical talents and the like. I don't know how you can work that in, but he would have known that the whole continent was in turmoil if he left during that time.
> 
> Secondly, don't forget that you also have the servo-arms, occular implant, and all the genetic and cybernetic enhancements. They all come standard for the medic.
> 
> Also I assume that you are going for a specialist as you didn't select a rank. Two sergeants spots are available if you are interested. Not much chance that you are going to be in charge of things with the other ranked folks running around, but making him a sergeant would add some depth if you like.
> 
> I would also love for you to expand the section of your background that includes your training with NAFI. The would have sent you their medical school, and how you dealt with the cybernetic and genetic enhancement process.
> 
> Like the others you will get a PM regarding past OPs. Make those edits and you are good to go.


Damn it, I thought i'd get it in one.

no matter, I'll make the correct changes.

EDIT: I've edited, however i chose my rank as a specialist rather than a sergeant.


----------



## Midge913

Come on folks, looking forward to the character sheets you all have made dibs on.


----------



## komanko

You know that I am in processing.


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> You know that I am in processing.


yep yep. Wasn't speaking to you specifically

Oh and since I failed to mention, Karak your edits are good. 

I have had a hell of a day today, so I won't be getting those PMs out as early as I thought, but expect them sometime during the day tomorrow for those of you with accepted characters.


----------



## CaptainFatty

Name & Rank: Specialist Eric Smith

Nationality: Canadian

Gender:Male

Age: 34

Physical Appearance: Standing at 6'4” with a very muscular figure, Eric is a very imposing person. He has had the hair on his head surgically removed ensuring no regrowth, and a tattoo of an eagle in its place. His eyes are a light orange but are usually covered by dark black sunglasses when he isn't wearing his helmet. His skin is slightly tanned and he has several tattoos on his body.

Personality: Even before the genetic enhancements, Eric had a very aggressive personality, always getting straight to the point and trying to be the best of the best. To the people he does get along with, especially his squad mates, he is friendly and supportive, if a little arrogant. Even though he has little interest in commanding the squad, he looks up to Colonel Forsythe as a great soldier and someone to aspire to become. Fiercely loyal to the NAFI, he is willing to perform any task to ruin the ACS and prove himself a worthy member. In combat he shows no remorse or mercy and those close to him sometimes say he enjoys it a little too much.

Background: Born inside the NAFI in the queen Elizabeth islands, he lead a relatively comfortable life. Both his parents were soldiers operating in various Valkyrie teams and Eric looked up to them both, wanting to follow in their footsteps. His schooling included the history of the world and the techniques of the ACS, causing him to slowly hate them. He had always shown an interest in weapons and combat, gaining the interest of NAFI officers, who saw an opportunity in him.

When Eric was 13, the squad his parents were working in was discovered by ACS forces while on a covert operation near Columbus, Ohio. They were hunted down and killed, leaving Eric an orphan. After the initial grief wore off, Eric's hate for the ACS had grown immensely. At the age of 16, representatives of the NAFI military offered to allow him to begin training, something he wouldn't refuse. Since his parents had taken him to the shooting range in their leave, he was already proficient with most small arms and could keep up with the adults on the fitness track.

Seeing a natural soldier in the making, they wanted to take Eric's abilities to the next level, and after his 18th birthday, he spent several weeks under the operating table and several more recovering in hospital. He awoke to find that his body had been converted into a more efficient killing machine, the thought of which he couldn't help but smile at. Another year of training and Eric was able to use his new enhancements as if he was born with them. His first mission in the field was in a Valkyrie team, under the command of Colonel Forsythe, where he found his new home – the battlefield. Although Eric is a skilled hand to hand fighter, he prefers to use firearms and fight at long range.

Equipment:
Concealed sub-compact pistol
Two revolvers
Shotgun
Heavy machine gun
Vibro blade – Combat knife
Body armour
Fragmentation grenades
Always carries several high protien and carbohydrate ration packs.

Genetic enhancements:
Adrenal gland and metabolism enhancement
Heightened senses

Cybernetic upgrades:
Bionic arms
Kinetic blasters
Integrated weapons gauntlet


----------



## Midge913

CaptainFatty- I can't see anything that needs changed or edited so you are in! Welcome aboard. As with the others I will be sending you a PM, hopefully tomorrow to fill out your backstory with Forsythe and the team in general.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Damn, would have liked the scout. Stupid forum tech problems.

Having said that, this looks a little too good to miss(i swear your unique RP's just draw me in every time Midge). If we're doing dibs, can i call a sergeant spot up, regular soldier. Will get my sheet up tonight along with my updates


----------



## Midge913

No problem AoB, I don't think that the final soldier spot is spoken for and I know that the Sergeant spot is still open. However..... I must warn you that a post in Tashiri is required for admittance:biggrin:


----------



## Angel of Blood

Aye on it soon as i'm back from work!


----------



## Anilar

One munition dude comming up, and I believe there is a sergeant spot left over, but can change it if im wrong. As long as I don't end up being major.

*Character Sheet:*

*Name & Rank:* Sergeant Howard Payne. Munition expert.

*Nationality:* United States of America citizen.

*Gender:* Male

*Age:* 36

*Physical Appearance:* 5' 8" tall Howard doesn't stand that much out in a crowd, other than he is a bit broader than most. Black skin, short cropped black hair and black eyes. A few scars here and there on his body, being a Valkyrie isn't the safest job around. But otherwise Howard doens't have that many distinguishing features, all his implants being well hidden.
Howard will use standard camouflage pattern combat armour for combat missions, for undercover missions he will wear fitting clothes for the area they are to infiltrate.

*Personality:* Howard is a laughing person, always a big smile on his face. The kind of smile that makes other smile and make life seem that little bit easier. Even thou life is miserable and hellish, Howard takes solace in the fact that he is actively trying to make it better for everybody.
He is also the helpful sort, repairing broken and destroyed equipment for the whole Nafi compund. And he also have a hard time not helping those poor people in need, that he meets when on missions. Thou he will always follow orders, and he tries not to jeopardize any missions. Knowing that the downtrodden people in the territories might just sell him out, if they get the idea he is working for Nafi.
Being the helpful repair guy sometimes conflicts with Howards tendency to blow things up, which if possible buts a even greater smile on Howards face.

*
Background:* Born in the relatively freedom of a out of the way village in the wilds of Arkansas, Howard was spared much of the cruelty and horror of the life that many in the big population centers suffered in his early years. The village surviving by hunting, farming and limited mining. Selling furs and excess goods at the markets in Little Rock, for supplies that the village couldn't manufacture themselves. 
Life was still hard, and he had to work from a early age, to help the family and the village to survive. His father being the village fix it all guy, Howard learned from a early age to fix and repair the tools and equipment of the village. Often improvising solutions and being creative with what they got. Showing a real knack for it, Howard was barely in his teens, before he worked alone without his fathers supervision.
Howards uncle was the mining foreman, and he often had broken down equipment that needed to be fixed. As a reward Howard was to begin with allowed to ignite the explosives used to get into the rock, which Howard loved, the loud boom and destructive power of the explosives. But becoming more confident in his teens, he was able to convince his uncle to teach him about mining and explosives. And as talented he was for fixing stuff, he was even greater talented of calculating and placing explosives in the mines.

At the age of 19 came the event that changed Howards life, and would set him on his current path of life.
The Villagers having no love for the ACS, drug kartells or bandits it was only natural for them to provide shelter for a Nafi team of soldiers, that was escorting a ACS defector and scientist and his family towards Canada. The team had fallen into a ambush by bandits, that had hoped to get the advanced weapons and equipment of the team, but they had been defeated by the superior trained Nafi soldiers. But the team had wounded, that needed time to recover, before they could move on and that had forced them to approach the village.
A few days after the Nafi scout spotted ACS search patrols, that had been tipped off by the surviving bandits, hunting the defector. The villagers knowing that they at the very least would be beaten and tortured by the ACS soldiers, even if they gave up the Nafi soldiers was long to offer there support to the Nafi Team.
The village prepared for the inevitable battle, the area around the village providing the best fighting ground. The village was reasonable armed with basic firearms for hunting and defending the village from minor raider attacks.
Howard helped the soldiers booby trap the area around the village, working closely with a Lieutenant Aron Duchill. The Lieutenant being impressed with the dedication and apparent skill that Howard showed. Howard was even allowed to look at and make some basic rewiring at one of the soldiers cybernetically crafts, old technology by the standards of what the current Valkyrie teams are provided with. But it did make the soldier able to use some of his built in weapons.

When the ACS soldiers found the village, they were utterly annihilated during there assault. They had not been prepared for the booby traps and the well disciplined defending villagers, experienced from many years of fending for themselves. The Nafi soldiers also being impressed the Captain of the team decided to allow the villagers to travel with them to Nafi territory. A journey that took several months, several hundred people trying to travel without being seen by the enemies of the Nafi. Some battles was unavoidable and there was people of the village that was killed or died from other causes during the travel.

During the trek up across the USA the soldiers taught all the villagers how to fight like soldiers, to increase everybodys survival chance. 
But Howard got special attention from the lieutenant. He could see potential in Howard for the future of the Nafi and the people of america. Teaching Howard everything about soldiering and survival in the wilderness that he could push into the young mans head. And Howard was a fast learner, the journey across America being a excellent tutor. 

Howard didn't disappoint the faith that Lieutenant Aron had but in him. His family and the others from the village had not settled down for long, in there new surroundings, before Howard joined the Nafi.
Quickly getting through basic training, his abilities to fix things and control of munitions didn't go unnoticed. Howard then used the next decade being taught by some of the best and brighest in the subjects that he was to master, which included math, chemistry, physics and several other acedemic subjects as well as the practical application of what he learned. Being highly motivated, it was still hard for Howard to master, since he had not been educated from a early age. His understanding of machines and explosives, had mostly come from being taught the practical side of things from his family and trial and error.
But Howard got plenty of opportunity to practise what he was taught, always something broken, or something that needed to be taken apart or blown up on lowrisk scavenge missions.

During the last years of his education and training, Howard also started to receive the augmentations that would make him capable of becoming a valkyrie. His robust physique and looking on the bright side of things nature, made Howard undergo the process more easy than most. All he suffered from was nightmares, headaches and migraine for a couple of months when he was implanted with the drone control chip. Unbearable phantom pains in his missing left forearm, when it was replaced with a Craftmans gauntlet. Visual and tactile hallucinations from when they improved his visual and tactile senses. But it didn't remove the smile from Howards face, and he could still play with his 3 children and make love to his wife Amanda Duchill. And now he can do that much more to help america.

The last six years he has been a member of a Valkyrie team, under the command and supervision of Colonel William Forsythe.

*Equipment:* 
Revolver
Submachine gun, with laser sight and detachable flashlight.
Mine/Grenade launcher.
3 Frag, 2 incindiary, 2 flashbangs and 2 smoke grenades.
3 Door breach charges.
Varying explosive loadout depending on mission.

*Genetic Enhancements:*
Kinetic Manipulation.
Tactile and vision acuity enhancements.
*
Cybernetic enhancements:*
Craftsman's guantlets.
Demolition drone controller.


----------



## Midge913

I love your story save the parts about Forsythe and his team. I have a pretty comprehensive history of Forsythe worked out, and he has no living family so that just won't work. If you could make that NAFI Lieutentant someone else, don't really care just pick a name, the back ground is just fine otherwise

The only other thing is that as sergeant you would have been with forsyte for 5-7 years, so bumping your age up to 35is would be best. Other than that you are good to go. Make those edits and let me know and i will have a final looksee.


----------



## Anilar

Edited, don't know if I got all the forsythe names out, but as I wrote just one of those things that kinda got into my head while writing the sheet up.
But it should be good now.


----------



## Midge913

Edits are fine Anilar, welcome aboard.

So everyone, I was planning on putting out PM's to all of you, but the info I am going to want to share has become pretty long and cumbersome, and would fit better into a post than in a PM, So I am going to see if I can edit in to the first post sometime tomorrow. So disregard all the nonsense about PM"s and look for that post.

Oh, and I suppose that I also should mention that due to a fubar on my own behalf, I am adding a sergeant spot that is going to Jackinator, and an additional soldier spot that Deathbringer will be filling.


----------



## deathbringer

Character Sheet(Player): deathbringer

Name & Rank: Major Augustin Castelan

Nationality: Father is Mexican, mother American, born on american soil

Gender: male

Age: 47 

Physical Appearance: Short at 5 foot 9, his body a mass of lean muscle riddled with scars and bullet holes from 30 years at war. His features were once handsome yet are now distorted by a mass of grey stubble, his once luscious black hair shaved now flecked with patches of grey, the only signs that age have begun to catch up with him. Though his torso is laced with marks the only scar upon his face is a mass of puckered white tissue running across his olive skin from his cheek to his eyebrow, framing the jet black eyes. Eyes of the night, that seems to bear only a malicious intellect, devoid of emotion.

His elbows knuckles and knees bear long creamy talons of bone reinforced with titanium and regularly sharpened despite the anguish it causes him. His whole body is a weapon, designed for pure destructive power, an outlet for the seering hatred that runs within him. Usually covered by heavy armour topped by combat fatigues out of combat he dispenses with it for a tattered white vest which he is never without. Though blood stained, tattered and torn, sewn and resewn time after time it is his one talisman of good luck along with a reminder of the not so distant past.

Personality: A warrior and an officer first and foremost, he refuses to have a comradely relationship with his juniors, believing a warrior cannot be influenced by favoritism or friendship, though he trusts his men to do their duty. It is ironic as this belief is also confounded by his close relationship with the colonel. Out of combat he sits aside, watching the squad through narrowed eyes, his input rarely given without need or request though his beliefs are strong and unwavering based on the corruption of his fathers bitter hatred, warped by the whispered memories of what has been lost and who has been lost in these terrible times. 

In combat he is a strong leader expecting obedience and discipline however he is flexible, well aware of his own limitations and willing to relinquish command to one he believes better trained or better positioned to act. He is a close quarters fighter by trade and personality, the cool calmness of a sniper not befitting to the feral rage that flows within him, preffering blades and pistols, to outflank moving in close to stab and hack at his enemies in a vicious display of hatred. 

Background:The tale begins with his father, Javier Castelan, the man that moulded him into the man he is today. At the age of 18, he was bright, intelligent his grades outstanding, his family wealthy, yet their wealth was filthy stained by the evils of the world, drugs, prostitution and gambling held their empire together. 5 brothers had gone into the family business before him, his father expected to do the same. 

Yet he wanted so much more, his education but a step on the path he longed to take, he longed for the colleges of america, to have a career, a life beyond money and violence. His teacher sent the applications, letters of acceptance hidden in his bag yet his parents forbade him, his path in the family business the only one open to him.

Thus he left, took the car had gifted too him, filled it with money and various other wares stray in the family home, he disowned them without a word. Family contacts took him across the border without trouble, his mind set for the big city of new york and columbia university. Selling the stolen wares was little trouble, the money he had taken enough for his tuition, the money from the wares enough to rent him a small apartment, he threw himself into his studies, undergrad, postgrad, phd, research papers and journals to his name he found himself at the age of 28, in love with a new york city cop, well paid on a research grant from the ministry of defense.

That was when the turmoil started, just as life seemd perfect the economy plummeted protests turning into opportunist riots, the nypd so close to being overrun. Then his mother fell pregnant, even as she battled against the wild rioting as the governement attempted to rebuff outside interference. March 2190, his mother 7 months pregnant as the government withdrew to canadian soil, they tried to take their best and brightest with them. Naturally they came for his father, offering him and his family passage across the border into canada, safety in the great white north. 

Yet his mother refused to go, so many years upon the streets fighting against the very people she sort to protect, she was not going to leave now when they needed her most. Yet the offer was merely diplomatic, with cartels sweeping across the US towards new york, they would not leave their brightest to be killed or turned against them. The open hand was withdrawn and a fist replaced, his parents marched to the airport under guard, yet even as they moved catastrophe occured.

Javier's family came back for revenge. Betrayed by their own son, robbed by their own flesh and, the bitter sting had seered a deep scar, his theft disrupting deals, leaving a bitter stain upon the family's credibility. Yet with the new world opened to them they had recovered even as they began searching the cities for their son. Finally finding him they had poured across the border, whilst others built up circles in the southern states, the Castelans had moved for new york.

A fire fight ensued between government troops and soon after small remenants of the NYPD even as his father and mother were rushed towards the waiting helicopter. As bullets flew, his mother, premature went into stress induced labour crumpling into cover behind a car. Over the sound of gunfire, the cries of a new born babe were heard, yet even as they husted for the helicopters his mother toppled, blood red spilling to the ground as she was shot in the leg. 

His father turned screaming, his son clasped in one hand even as he was bundled onto the helicopters held down, his screams piercing the night even as he was whisked away from the bleeding form of his beloved.

It was the day Javier Castelan changed, his mind shattered by betrayal his only comfort the newborn infant clasped in his arms, washed clean by his tears. He hated the cartels, he hated the government for not allowing him to go back, not allowing him to stay with his wife, to condemn her to death.

He hated

He was moved with the government, though he gave them as little as possible, his time spent upon the infant he held with him, teaching him as best he could, helping him to walk and talk, implanting as much knowledge as he could in his young mind. He longed to leave them, to run and find his wife, yet to take a child across a world caught in turmoil was not a risk he could take.

It was 10 years later whilst they resided in Canada amongst a small coalition of scientists that the message came. A video pictogram of his mother chained and brutalised, pleading for his help, begging for mercy. He watched as all 5 of his brothers took advantage of his beloved in the very centre of central park.

Without a word his father left the colony, in the middle of the night stealing all he could and fled with his son. For 5 years they hunted, they trekked to new york running most of the way, fighting against refugees opportunists and various forms of filth, their muscles hardening, exhaustion forcing them to turn to crimes of their own, theft and car jacking, mugging and stealing.

In new york the trail seemed to go cold. Yet after months of searching they came across an underground cell, the last remenants of the military and the nypd in a valiant last stand against the corruption that filled the streets they had tried to protect.

Amongst the cells they picked up scraps of information from source after source, moving between the resisting cells like mercanaries, often caught in engagements, their support exchanged for information. They found out that his wife had survived the engagement, saved by fellow officers of the nypd, back to her full health she had been a major part of raiding parties against the founding fighters of the acs that flooded the streets, yet then they had come for her, not for the cells but for her. Taken her, her allies harried her captors, but to no avail, they had left in force heading south. 

So the chase went on, they began to move following the gradually fading devastation the convoy had left in its wake, their path through the wilderness followed less on information, more on where Javier knew they would find her. They crossed where the border had once been, shotguns on their shoulders, muscles honed and toned, hatred burning in their eyes, headed for the place Javier had once called home.

Their was no recon, none was needed, they strode towards the compound, skirting wide through the undergrowth round the walls towards a tree close to the side climbing it quickly they hopped the wall, stealthily moving through the compound, yet they were quickly spotted a short range firefight breaking out, before the eldest brother appeared, a gun to his mothers head.

Their weapons hit the ground yet even as the eldest brother began to laugh his head exploded in blood red vitura, cartel soldiers hitting the ground as gunfire exploded from the undergrowth high caliber rounds tearing through unarmoured torsos.

Father and son hit the deck snatching up fallen arms adding to their fire even as his mother fled running for their outstretched arms, she was cut down as yet more of the cartel swarmed into the compound.

Augustin remembers the rest as if it was a dream, more accurately a nightmare through, a blood red haze, the grieving father and son pushing through the compound rifles clicking dry they turned to pistols then to knives, then hands were pulling him away and he was screaming fighting kicking and biting til he was knocked into unconsciousness.

He awoke in his fathers arms a great beast of a man standing before them, the Colonel Forsythe, the compound smouldering around them his father whispering in his ear.

"Were going with them, they are the resistance, they are the ones that will make our country whole once more"

Together they returned to the nafi compounds his father installed within the research colonies Augustin placed in training to fight amongst the valkyrie, his youth and experience making him and ideal candidate.

He was found to have the makings of an warrior, fear and emotion consumed by hatred, his reflexes quick, his muscles strong and hard, yet the training was hard and ruthless, use with long rage armaments and explosives new and foreign to him. He was placed amongst the sleeper teams in the early months of 2207 with his ability to infiltrate the mexican cartels making his early years especially prolific his ability to gain intel and disrupt deals between other cartels used to particular effect in reducing the cohesion between two of the major players dominating Nevada,leading to an all out war between the gangs, greatly reducing their strength and grip upon the territory, thus involving several smaller gangs in the melee

In 2208 his achievement were recognized and he was moved to active status as part of Forsythe's team as a Specialist. Over 10 years he worked alongside Forsythe and his team, a cohesion building between the squad over a series of 26 successful missions, raiding cartels and disturbing intelligence in active attacks against those that held america. His progress in the squad lead to him being promoted first to sergeant then to captain, before the squad was truly torn asunder by the mission better known as "the balls up". 


In 2218, a small militia force in Northern Alberta were operating in raids against supply trains to the Queen Elizabeth Islands, consequentially stalling NAFI's work in scientific advancement. They were caught unawares, faulty intelligence leading them straight into defensive emplacements rather than behind them, the squad caught cold in the open under a horrific rain of fire. Major Lawrence Taylor was killed instanly by sniper fire, Three specialists were killed by a rocket propelled grenade, and Sergeants Paul Roberts and Benjamin Edwards were killed in a claymore blast which left Forsythe collapsed upon the ground wounded and screaming in anguish. Together Augustin and Lieutenant Hernandez managed to retreat their return fire devestating, a flurry of grenades tearing many of the defensive emplacements apart even as they dissappeared into the woods.

For four days they were hunted like animals, carrying the wounded forsythe, often pinned, hungry and starving, the fought back desperately trying to keep forsythe alive.

Finally a NAFI relief team came upon them willing to return them to base they were suprised to find Forsythe refuse, a deep snarl that the job was not done. It was truly the moment Augustin began to realise the exceptional nature of the man he fought for, of the unwavering commintment, grudging respect turning to true admiration. Rehealed they returned to tear the base apart with demo charges before returning home. Augustin was promoted to Major for his performance, second in charge of the squad. He has been Forsythe's second in command for 19 years since that day, the grizzled veterans having gone through hell and high water together side by side.

Augustin has often been asked to lead his own team, yet he has refused, happy to work alongside the man he was grown to call a friend. However he was promoted officially to third in command of the NAFI military in 2235 an honour he was proud to take.They have been on 74 missions together to date, each having saved the others life on several occassions with the official count standing at 21-20 to forsythe though Augustin highly contests the validity of several despite unofficial ajudication against him.

Despite years of active service Augustin's conviction has not waned, his fathers assassination by an ACS agent in 2230 enough inspiration to keep him fighting, spurred on by a bitter hatred and a feral rage his mind can never fufill.

Equipment:
Vibro Blade, thin curved knife
Small solid core stun batton
Body armour, light flak jacket lower protective ability but still allows for speedy and stealthy movement
Assault Rifle 
Shotgun
one pistol
one revolver

Genetic Enhancements
bone spurs
Adrenal gland and metabolism enhancement

Cybernetic Enhancements:
intergrated weapons gauntlet on the right arm
Kinetic Blasters
Integrated Shield Generator


----------



## Jackinator

Name: Sergeant Victor Hale

Nationality: American

Gender: Male

Age: 35

Physical Appearance: Victor is a big man, standing about 6’5 and broad with it, his body sculpted and toned from years of training and extended military operations. Blonde hair frames a pair of laughing blue eyes, one’s that are warm, welcoming and reveal an impish sense of humour, but see a lot more than most, something that is reflected in the lines of his face. Laughter lines are present around his mouth and eyes, but he is lined before his years, complimenting the streaks of silver in his dulling hair, but despite all this there is just a hint of cruelty in his face, hardly noticeable, but there. He normally wears a full suit of grey body armour, complete with assault vest and various pouches for explosives and other demolition materials. When acting as a civilian of the ACS or whatever area they are currently infiltrating he often wears an official looking suit with his pistol concealed beneath his jacket, he is rarely stopped, and when he is he’s released swiftly, the gene code of Michael Hale counts for a lot in the ACS, and low ranks aren’t thanked for asking questions.

Personality: Victor is not what most would describe as a leader of men, he is friendly, but tends to be quiet and reserved, keeping himself to himself and spending a lot of his spare time working on the weaponry and equipment of the team. However, he projects, almost an aura, that makes people like him, want to please him, and the fear of his quiet disappointment occupies almost a legendary role among the soldiers of the NAFI. He is a selfless man, he won’t leave until everyone else is out and takes a quiet craftsman’s pride in demolition, his one vice. The only thing that seems to alleviate the guilt that forever haunts his face.

Background: Victor has a dark and troubled past, he was raised in the American Confederate States and it’s an experience that still drives him. While he never knew his mother, his father was a highly ranked member of the ACS ruling classes, one who enjoyed his job to the fullest. He exploited his power to the utmost, revelling in the struggles of the poorer classes even as he cruised past in his luxury government cruiser.

But Victor lived in ignorance of his father’s work, he idolised him, as many children often do to their father. Looking up to him as the one member of family left to him. And by all accounts Michael Hale was a good father, he dedicated a lot of his time to his son, raising him to be a strong, intelligent young boy. It wasn’t long before it changed, His father had been tasked with the supervision of an important military convoy and Victor snuck into his vehicle before they joined the procession of armoured vehicles.

The column was attacked, missiles flying in as whole sections of the road collapsed, mined from beneath. Screams sounded and Victor tumbled out of his hiding place. His father, furious, pulled him out of the vehicle just as a second rocket slammed into it, flipping it up and over their heads for it to land in flames behind them. Michael dragged him towards the APC behind what had been their transport. He wrenched the door open, shoving the terrified boy inside and ran back out into the darkness.

Michael Hale ordered the driver to leave now, taking his son back to safety, and the APC roared away in short order. It didn’t get far, expecting this, the Valkyrie team that had ambushed the convoy easily disabled it. And Victor ran, terrified of what might happen.

Eventually, everything was quiet, he was left alone and frightened in the dark woods. Then he heard voices and the sound of people coming towards him, worse, they didn’t sound like those of the ACS, but more like the dreaded members of the NAFI. He ran, stumbling and tripping through the forest until he ran slap bang into the chest of a laughing woman, her form armoured and with a strength that couldn’t have been natural as she lifted the struggling ten year old easily with one hand.

Ellen Thorn was the lieutenant of the Valkyrie team. They had been on their way back to NAFI held territories when they spotted the massive military convoy, recognising it as an opportunity to good to ignore, and leaving it in disarray after a carefully crafted ambush. She took the sullen child with her, leaving him with an orphanage but returning from time to time to check on him. He learned just what his life had been built on, and for one so young it came as a true shock to the system when he realised just what it was his father did.

It wasn’t long before he was realised to be exceptional, dedicated, hard working, and above all he demanded the chance to become a member of the Valkyries. His requests were routinely denied, after all, nature or nurture was still a long running debate and the fact of his parenthood left him regarded by many as untrustworthy. Needless to say, when his ‘mother’ returned she added her voice to his and eventually the detractors of his dream were forced to step aside and he was entered into the Aleron project.

Over the years and the modifications his body changed, growing stronger, quicker as he accepted the ‘upgrades.’ His strange ability with chemicals proved useful as he was designated for his first team as a munitions expert at 20, under a Lieutenant named Adam Hill, and they were thrown into enemy territory, on various missions including retrieving information, assassination and sabotage, at which his skills proved incredibly useful. After a further five years of hard missions he was promoted to Sergeant, after the destruction of a major bridge left a planned ACS spearhead floundering and in disarray.

He continued serving under Hill for a number of years until he was transferred to Colonel William Forsythe’s team at 28, developing a close personal respect with a man he admired and held up as what he should have had as a father. They worked together for 7 years. Victor was never as brilliant a leader as some but was gifted with a single-minded determination you could bend steel bars around. It is a determination only shaken once, he encountered his father on a mission, and his hesitation not only ensured the survival of Michael Hale, but nearly meant failure for the mission.

The shame which nearly lost him his rank also earned him a suspension from missions for 18 months. But despite this he had strong support from a number of the upper echelons of the NAFI, including Colonel William Forsythe and the now Major Ellen Thorn and was returned to active duty for the beginning of this particular operation. As such, he is returning to the company of old friends, ones that he has missed in his enforced time as a civilian.

Equipment: Rocket Launcher
Sub-machine Gun
Pistol
Combat Vibro-hatchet
Demolitions Charges/kit
Grey body armour

Enhancements: Kinetic Manipulation
Tactile and vision acuity enhancements
Craftsman's gauntlets
Augmetic eyes


----------



## Midge913

Deathbringer and Jackinator you are both good to go, and I think we have worked out all the kinks that needed working. So you will be added to the roster. 

I think that leaves me waiting for Komanko's guy and Angel of Blood's guy and that will be the grand party so to speak. So at this point I am going to CLOSE RECRUITMENT unless one of those fellows bows out. 

I will be working on the info post over the next day or so hoping to have that up Wendesday afternoon, and then, and I know you are all going to hate me for this, starting up the action thread Sunday or Monday. I want to make sure that any questions that arise from the info post, or any questions that Komanko or AoB have get answered before we get this ball rolling.

EDIT!!!!: Deathbringer so nicely brought to my attention that Skarsnik had put in a request for Munitions guy. Skarsnik, if you are still interested I will open up a new spot and allow your character because it was again...... My goof. 

BUT THAT IS IT NO MORE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Angel of Blood

Name: Sgt. Ryan Anders

Nationality: American. Born in Detroit, Michigan, but due to his parents involvement with the resistance only lived there for a few years before moving on, never living in one place for more than a year or two at best. 

Gender: Male

Age: 39

Physical Appearance: Standing at 5”10 and weighing in at around 200lbs, Anders cuts an imposing figure. Heavily muscled, he is at the pinnacle of human fitness, as one would expect of a Valkyrie team member. Hs bionic arms are covered in synthetic material to mimic human skin. Anders walks with a sure and confident gait, born out of a lifetime of fighting for the resistance, his posture always the example of someone who is perfectly at ease. His dark brown hair is styled into a neat and short mohawk, with the rest of his hair shaved down (just think of good old Soap Mactavish), his facial hair almost always shaved down into a light but well groomed stubble. Despite his gruff and imposing appearance, his sea green eyes betray a genial side to him that only those of his team know of. When on covert ops and blending in with the civilian populace, he wears a beaten but comfortable brown leather biker jacket, a t-shirt, cargo pants and boots. When in combat gear, he wears standard black fatigues, body armour and knee pads.

Personality: Calm, collected and dependable. Anders is every inch the long standing sergeant of a veteran Valkyrie squad. Outside of combat he is open and honest, unafraid to hold back his opinions of a situation or topic, but not to the point of being blunt, rude or insubordinate. Despite being a lifetime soldier and his intimidating appearance, he is often philosophical and thoughtful. In combat though, he is a commanding figure, tactile and cool headed, unafraid to lead from the front, and though he may sometimes frown upon reckless actions and feats, he will inevitably do the same himself without thinking from time to time. Anders is utterly dedicated to the resistance and the NAFI, having being born and raised amongst them. He is unfaltering in his loyalty and mission, determined to try and make a difference to the sorry state the world has become. 

Background: Both Anders parents were members of the resistance, his father a long time soldier and his mother a brilliant scientist. They were operating inside of Detroit when Anders was born, though they only remained there for a couple of years before moving onto the next resistance cell. As a result Anders grew up through multiple states, rarely celebrating more than one birthday in the same place. He was often left with other resistance members whilst his parents did work for NAFI. Taught a variety of skills as a result, but first and foremost, how to shoot and how to survive. They slowly made their way towards the main NAFI operating base, where his mothers talents would be best utilised. Tragedy struck however only days away from the HQ when an ACS patrol, tipped off by a corrupt resistance member caught up with them. Insisting Anders and his mothers lives were far more vital and important to NAFI, his father forced them to continue on whilst he baited the patrol in another direction. They never did find out his fate, whether he was captured or killed remains an unknown; though the chances he escaped are slim to none as he surely would have made contact with them over the decades since that fateful day.

After arriving at the NAFIs headquarters in Canada, Anders mother was instantly put to work in developing and advancing genetics for the resistance. Anders himself continued to be raised by the NAFI, developing an unswerving loyalty to them that only someone who has only known one life can achieve. As he grew up, he became highly proficient in all forms of soldiering, determined to live up to his fathers example of selfless devotion to the cause. Over the years he became a highly skilled and capable operative, especially in covert operations and intelligence gathering. He spent years working across America, fighting with different cells and completing operations for NAFI. Rising through the lower ranks, he eventually was placed in one of the famed Valkyrie teams and spent years working with the team, earning himself an admirable reputation.

His reputation was noticed by Colonel William Forsythe who transferred him to his elite team at the forefront of NAFIs most daring operations. He has since filled the position of one of the teams Sergeants for the last 10 years and has no plans on going anywhere.

Equipment:
Sub-compact pistol
Two pistols
Assault Rifle with underslung grenade launcher, holo-combat sight, laser aiming module, tactical light and removable silencer 
Shotgun 
Variety of grenades
Vibro-blade (combat knife)

Genetic Enhancements:
Adrenal gland and metabolism enhancement
Thickened Epidermis and fused ribcage

Cybernetic upgrades:
Bionic arms
Kinetic blasters
Integrated weapons guantlet


----------



## Midge913

No issues there mate, Like the story. Welcome aboard and I will add you to the roster.


----------



## Anilar

Are we all the same rank of sergeant, or should we flesh it out with various sergeant titles ??? And which army ranks should we use then, american or canadian or midge home grown system of ranks of the Nafi rebellion.


----------



## Midge913

Anilar said:


> Are we all the same rank of sergeant, or should we flesh it out with various sergeant titles ??? And which army ranks should we use then, american or canadian or midge home grown system of ranks of the Nafi rebellion.


Nah, you are all sergeants and your position in the chain of command is based on seniority. That will all be included in the information post that is still in progress.


----------



## Anilar

Oki was just that most military forces have several ranks of sergeants, so was more a out of curiosity if our organisation have that too, or if that is it. But ill wait for the info post before ill ask too many questions that is probably being answered in that post.


----------



## Midge913

*Background information*

First off here is a general timeline, spanning the last 80 or so year, to kinda get you up to speed on the history of the US fall.

-April 6, 2154: Jonathan Alfonzo Rodriguez is born in Phoenix, AZ
-October 15, 2155: Stephan Pierre Moreau is born in Montreal, Quebec Canada
-July 30, 2158: William Michael Forsythe is born in Beaumont, TX
-September 10,2164: Helen Michelle Hall is born in Philadelpia,PA
-June 20, 2177:William Forsyte enlists in the United States Marine Corp, Stationed Camp Pendelton, CA
-January 3, 2181: Untied states enters into armed conflict with unified Korea, Forsythe, now a Sgt., and his unit are mobilized, and he spends the next 5 years on combat tours. 
-November 2, 2185: Jonathan Rodriquez is Elected to the United States Senate
-January 1, 2186: Stephan Moreau is elected Prime Minister of Canada
-November 2186: US financial markets and diplomatic ties and trades begin to collapse
-December 2186: Forsythe, now Gunnery Sgt., returns from Korea, his unit taken off the active combat roster. 
-February 2187: US falls into cataclysmic economic failure worse than the great depression and anarchy starts to breakout all over the country
-March 2187: US goverment consolidates into DC, bunkers are created, most states declare martial law
-March 31st, 2187: United states government declares martial law and military units are sent in to quell resistance and secure borders
-April 1st, 2187: GySgt. Forsythe and other marines are sent from Camp Pendleton to Corpus Cristi, Tx. to assist in securing the United States Borders
-April 15th, 2187: War breaks on the Mexican border as the US economic collapse begins to effect Mexico and Canada
-April 16th, 2187: All non-military air traffic is suspended over the continental United States as multiple threats from terrorist groups are received, and Intelligence indicates that the situation in Mexico is becoming more dire. 
-April 20th, 2187: Mexican government collapses under pressure from Drug cartels and criminal organizations and those organizations invade southwestern US. US declares war on Mexico, but has little organization and military assests are tied down in the field due to rioting and civil unrest. 
-April 21st, 2187: Forsythe meets Senator John Rodriquez, whose convoy is attempting to return to DC from California. Due to military conflict, Senator Rodriguez, his aides, and his detactment of Secret Service agents elect to remain at the Marine Corp Base in Corpus Cristi, setting up an uplink to DC, Rodriquez determines that he can help coordinate refugee relocation and military operations from there. 
-April-June 2187: Cartel forces and criminal soldiers continue to push through the central US, but are stalled in Utah by Homegrown Anti-US government militias
May 21st, 2187: Terrorist groups and anti-american militias set off nuclear explosive devices in Los Angelos, Sacracmento, San Fransico and Seattle, decimating the west coast, and causing casualties in the millions. Territory west of the Rocky Mountains is eradiated, and hundreds of thousands of people die from radiation poisoning and starvation as they try to flee the area.
-June-December 2187: War rages across Central America and The Central US as Cartels try to assert their dominance, and Militia groups dig in
-January 13, 2188: Helen Michelle Hall, a activist and political lobbyist, begins to speak out against the actions of the Federal Government, especially the political machinations of the newly forming American Christian Conservative Party. This political body was gaining lots of support from the frightened and panicked populations on the east coast. Hall gains lots of support from entrentched members of the federal government, and from the intellectual and academic communtities that see the tensions brewing in the halls of DC. 
-February 20, 2188: There is an assassination attempt on Helen Hall in New York where she was speaking at a rally. The attempt was unsuccessful and though it was suspected that the ACCP was behind it the reports were never proved
-March 1, 2188: ACCP starts and armed coup and takes over DC and the halls of government. Senator Michael Williams, 32, is installed as the President by the ACCP and the purge of his detractors is started. Over the next several months, dozens of senators and congressmen and women disappear, with unconfirmed reports that they had been killed. 
-March 19, 2188: Helen Hall takes her movement underground with the support of dedicated law enforcement, federal and local, and military personnel opposed to the ACCP take over. A resistance cell starts with Hall at their head, and Major-General David Allen Bently, USMC in charge of covert military operations. 
-2188-2190: What remains of the Western US falls to terrorist groups, militias, and drug cartels, and the beginnings of the American Confederate States start to form. Loyal US military forces that are able, pull back into the wilds of northern canada there is a government purge of non-believers from the seats of the federal government and sedatives and emotional repressors are fed into eastern US water supplies, Federal American troops push into Canada on orders to claim ground on behalf of the new federal government.
-March 4, 2189: Disgusted at the actions of the federal governemnt, Rodriguez and his supporters go off the grid, turning Corpus Cristi into a headquarters for a brewing resistance movement. Rodriquez promotes Forsythe, who had shown exceptional leadership and promise, to a lieutenant, and puts him in charge of 
military operations. 
-April 19, 2189: Morea and those aides a peers that are dedicated to a free Canda, pull back into the isolated areas of Northern Canada, and form a similar resistance movement in opposition to the actions of the American Christian Conservative Party. 
-Mid-Late 2190: Democracy loyal governors and politicians, who have consolidated as a group in upstate New York push to eliminate the American Christian Conservative Party, but civil war breaks out seeing the Foudnings of the ACS take power
-from 2191-2195: Wars continue to rage in Central America and the Central US, but by mid-2195 territories have been carved out, and individual groups have consolidated their power. 
-Novermber 13, 2195:The Eastern US formally declares itself as the ACS, and builds a wall down the center of the country, following the course of the Mississippi River. 
-December 20,2195: Having heard of each others efforts, Rodriguez, Hall, Moreau, Forsythe, and Bently agree to try and link their organizations together. First meetings of the resistance that will eventually be the North American Freedom Initiative, meet in Calgary. 
-2195-2199: Period of relative calm decends, resistance expands, cells in Central america, The Central United States, and Canada link and begin to recruit scientists and soldiers
-May 2202: Ground breaking on the Queen Elizabeth Islands. Construction of the science, tech, and military compound begins. 
-June 2205: NAFI formally coalesces under the leader ship of multiple government and resistance officials and former military leaders. Captain William Forsythe is promoted to Colonel and set up as the commander of what will become the Valkyrie teams, under Major-General D. A. Bently, USMC. 
-May 13th, 2212: Dr. Charles Aleron perfects the Genetic and Cybernetic enhancement program. 
-2212-present: NAFI undertakes covert raids and guerrila tactics to undermine regimes and crime syndicates aided by undercover operatives, Valkyrie teams, and information network. 

*++++++++ Classified +++++++++
+++++++North American Freedom Initiative Personnel File ++++++++++++++++++*
Subject: Colonel William Michael Forsythe

Code name: Odin

Command: NAFI Valkyrie Commander, Team Leader Valkyrie Team Alpha 1, "Night Stalkers"

Birth Year and Place: July 30, 2158, Beaumont, TX

Commondations: Bronze Star, Purple Heart, Distinguished Service Award, Marksman's Award

History: Born to Elizabeth Mary and Allen William Forsythe in Beaumont, TX, William grew up in a rather quiet and out of the way farming community. Over the first years of his life he spent time on the farm with his father working the land and raising livestock. Active in such activities of the Boy Scouts of America, Future Farmers of America, and 4H, he reveled in the earthy lifestyle that his parents afforded him. All-state in Football as a defensive back, he was scouted by several colleges when he graduated from Roosevelt High School in 2176, but he passed on that opportunity to join the United States Marine Corp. 

After Graduating from boot camp with exemplary marks in physical fitness, marksmanship, and hand to hand combatives. He was soon recruited into the elite Marine Force Recon units. There he excelled as a sniper, scout, tactician, and demolition expert. As a part of that unit he was deployed from 2178-2181 in Cambodia and Western Africa. His service there earned him a Bronze star and a promotions up through the ranks to Sergeant.

As the conflict in the Koreas grew, the United states determined that after the invasion of South Korea, a staunch and long time ally, by the North Koreans that their military intervention was required and military units, including Forsythe's, were mobilized and sent to the growing warzone. During the five years that Forsythe and his unit operated in the now North Korean controlled country, he earned a Purple Heart, a Distinguished Service Medal, and the Marksman award for his 35 confirmed kills as a Recon Sniper. At the end of that conflict Forsythe's unit was returned to the states, and placed on the inactive duty roster. He and his men were due some down time, though it was not to happen. 

As the atmosphere in the country was growing worse and worse, things came to a screaming halt with the economic collapse and once again Forsythe and his unit were mobilized, this time against their own country men. He was sent with several hundered other marines, to Texas, to help quell uprising in metropolitan areas there, as well as to assist in securing US borders. Things went tits up when Mexico collapsed and heavily armed Cartel soldiers invaded across the border. Forsythe, and several platoons of Marines, were caught in the crossfire, and entered a prolonged exchange of gun fire with armed cartel troops. Slowly, but surely Forsythe, and the rest of the men under the command of Lieutenant Harold Talbert, were pushed back from Nuevro Laredo to the marine base in Corpus Cristi Texas. It was there that Forsythe would first meet is long time friend and compatriot, the young Senator Jonathan Rodriguez, whose armed convoy had been redirected to the base to escape armed invaders from Mexico.

Over the course of the next several years, Rodriguez and Forsythe would watch as the country collapsed around them, and armed conflicts with Cartel Soldiers became more and more prevalent. With marine casualties growing, Rodriguez took the formal collapse of the American government, and the usurpation of the American Christian Conservative Party as a sign of what was to come, and to avoid further loss of life amongst his soldiers and the refugees that had taken up residence at the marine base, he took the place of the grid. Severed all ties and connections to the new US Government, and began a covert war of guerilla strikes and assassinations against the cartels that now had a firm footing in the Central US, and were expanding their power and influence by wreaking bloody havoc amongst the population. After the death of Major Peter Nelson, the highest ranking marine left on the base in 2189, Rodriguez looked to Forsythe for military leadership and guidance. Promoting him to a Lieutenant, Rodriquez left Forsythe to his own devices and the next 5 years saw many high ranking Cartel members and Gang leaders dead at the end of his teams rifles. 

It was Forsythe who first came in contact with members of Helen Hall's resistance movement in 2194, on the border of Iowa, his team had been tracking a Lieutenant in the Castelan Family, one of the five most powerful families in the united cartel organization, and as they moved in on their target they fell into the middle of a fire fight between Armed ACS troopers and a band of rag tag resistance fighters. Forsythes target was lost, but in the midst of that failure a new and vital connection was forged. Forsythe met Helen Hall, and from that moment on the two were almost inseperable. Hall's vital charisma, and aggressive attitude a firm complement to his own tactical mindset and never give up attitude. 

The two forged the first link in the resistance network that would become the North American Freedom Initiative, and over the course of the next year, Hall and Rodriguez worked to link their two organizations, Rodriguez's hatred for the American Confederate States surpassing his spite for the Cartels. Through Hall Rodriguez's and Forsythe's resistance cell were introduced to Stephan Moreau and his Canadian Liberation Fighters. Less than two months went by before Rodriguez and Forsythe would make the ardous journery to Calgary Canada for a meet between the three factions. At the meeting plans for a unified headquarters were made, areas of responsibility were met out, and thoughts for the future of the free people's of North America were discussed. 

Over the next 10 years, Rodriguez, Hall, and Moreau worked diligently to draw the rebellous factions all across the North American Continent to their aid, and in the mean time Forsythe and Major-General Bently did all with in their power to undermine the strength of the various factions they faced. Never having the numbers to wage a full on war against their enemies, the perfected the guerilla tactics that were so effective for Forsythe in Cambodia and Korea. They assassinated leaders, though one would always rise to replace them, they destroyed supply lines, disrupted information, and poisoned food and water supplies in Cartel operated territories. Their casualty numbers were always low, but their impact was minimal, and they soon found that the Cartels and the ACS was too firmly entrenched. Bently was listless, hope that their efforts would help the resistance faded in his eyes, but Forsythe never gave up. It was during one of his missions in 2205 that he found Dr. Charles Aleron, working in a lab in Pittsburg, a lab that coincidentally Forsythe and his team were tasked to destroy. Aleron was being held hostage by the ACS, his family kept locked away, safe on the condition that he continue his research in mind control and repressive drugs. A bugged phone call tipped Forsythe off to the situation and he and his team raided the compound that Aleron's family was being held in, killing the troops that guarded them, and wisking them safely away to their safehouse. Forsythe contacted Aleron, by a secured com device smuggled into his Lab by a NAFI Operative, and he was informed of his Family's rescue. Forsythe told the bedraggled doctor that he could get him to safety, somewhere far away from the ACS and their operatives, and that if he felt that he could help the resistance then he would be welcomed in their newly forming science and research and development wing. Forsythe told him that whether he choose to help the resistance or not, he could get him out of ACS territory, and that his mission would be complete that way, for the lab without Aleron was just a building. Aleron accepted, and upon arriving at the Queen Elizabeth compound, found himself surrounded by like minds, and he excelled. Returning to his former fields of cybernetics and Gene therapy, Aleron worked with the NAFI Science team for the next 7 years to create and perfect the Human Enhancment project, formerly dubbed the Aleron Factor after its successful inception in 2212.

Over the course of the last 30 years, Forsythe has been one of the most instrumental figures of the resistance, and leader of the most successful Covert Operations team in NAFI History. With over 100 successful missions to his name, he and his team, were selected for the most important mission that NAFI would ever undertake. One that could cripple the American Confederate States overnight. 

Personality (assessment completed by Doctor Kevin Trudeau, PHD, NAFI): Loyal, Dedicated, and selfless are just three of the words that can be used to describe William Forsythe. His dedication to NAFI and his loyalty to his men are without question. Though his gruff smile, and easy manner hide a life time of tragedy and horror, witnessed and met out during his 50 year long military career. Though I could write pages and pages of analytical diagnosis on what I believe the man feels, has felt and will feel, I find that it would be pointless. Everyone in the organization knows what and who Forsythe is, and that without him this resistance would have faltered decades ago. What it does to a man to be the center point of hope, and focus of determination to make the future a better place is something that none of us can comprehend lest we find ourselves in that very position. His willful stubborness to give up on a cause he has dedicated his life to are an example to every one in the organization, from Councilmen Caruthers, Smith, and Moreau, to the lowest and newest intelligece operative. His optimism is infectious, and his steadfast belief that NAFI will succeed and inspiration. Those who knew him in his early years, some now very long dead, would have told of a man free of worry and an outgoing easy manner, though now that demeanor is shrouded by personal loss, and long years dealing in the art of death. The death of his wife, Helen Hall in 2226, and his good friend, John Rodriguez in 2231, seemed to have effected him on a base level, and now he goes about his days and missions in a quiet and efficient manner. Though still friendly with his men, he is reclusive, and more shut off than he has been in years past. It is my opinion that the man, so insturmental in the war that we fight has truely grown weary of his task. That he wishes to see this war finished, that he wishes to see his people triumph. His zeal for his newest assignment is one that the Valkyrie teams have not seen since Helen's death, what that could mean, and what that means for NAFI only remains to be seen. 

Family: Parents: Elizabeth Mary and Allen William Forsythe----- Deceased
Wife: Helen Michelle Forsythe-Hall---- Deceased
Children: none

*+++++++++ Classified +++++++++++++++
+++ Mission Op Files included +++++++
++++ eyes only ++++++*
Valkyrie team Alhpa 1, or the "Nightstalkers" have been in operation since before the Valkyrie project truly came into its own. As the military operations of the North American Freedom Intitiative truly came into a joint operation in 2196, Forsythe has been an inspirational military leader, and his team has been found on the front lines of the most bitter conflicts and the most important missions. The list below is a series of important dates, missions, and personnel changes that have occured over the last 30 years for this influential military unit:
- January 13, 2196: Force Recon Teams 1-5 are formed and placed under the command of ranking military troops. Forsythe, promoted to Colonel and second in command under Major-General D.A. Bently, is given command of the lead team in this group.
- January 29, 2196, the Nightstalkers, embark on their first successful mission, Destruction of Renegade Militia bunker supplying arms and supplies to Cartel troops. Mission successful.
- March-June of 2199: Nightstalkers earn their name in a prolonged infiltration and info gathering mission deep in ACS Territory. Squad brings back vital info regarding chain of command, military strength and deployment, as well as claiming the life of Bishop Rudolfo Harris, key advisor to President Williams, and instigator of the formation of the ACCP. Hailed as a huge blow to the morale of the ACS. 
-September 2201-November 2205:The Nightstalkers undertake and successful complete 47 active missions against the Central American drug Cartels. 2.7 million dollars siezed, 6.9 tons of illegal narcotics seized and destroyed, 38 high ranking members in the Castelan, Mendoza, and Escobar crime families assassinated. 4 arms deals interrupted and equipment and supplies seized. 17 supply convoys raided and destroyed. The Nightstalkers singlehandedly were responsible from preventing the Cartels to gain a firm hold on large areas of Louisiana,Arkansas, and Iowa. 
-April 2205: The Nightstalkers are tasked with the distruction and assassination of a ACS lab and lead scientist. After recon and intel gathering it is found that the lead scientist is Dr. Charles Aleron, and that he is being forced to work on mind altering pharmacueticals for ACS. Forsythe's team successfully extracted Aleron's Family and recruited Aleron for NAFI. His arrival at the newly constructed NAFI compound was the dawn of a new scientific era for the resistance. 
- December 2206: On a tip from a NAFI covert operative, the Nightstalkers raid a compound in Northern Montanana. There they find the remnants of the Terror cell that detonated the nuclear bombs on the west coast. The terrorist all died in the raid, Forsythe lost his first soldier, Lieutenant Carl Ridgeway. A vast amount of records were collected indication ties to this terror group, to members of the us government now known to be officials in the ACS.
- January 2207-November 2207: The Nightstalkers spent this time in the southern part of Washington DC itself. In deep cover they were gathering intel on ACS relationships with Europe. While their they were able to disrupt manufacture of ACS weaponry, and military recruitment. There efforts saw several dozen scientists and about 50 soldiers abandon the ACS and head north for Canada and NAFI headquarters. 
- March 2208: *Specialist Augustin Castelan* is assigned to the Nightstalkers, after the death of Sergeant Havier Ruiz. 
- December 2210: Again in ACS Territory, the Nightstalkers were given intel that President Williams would be travelling by convoy to a secret military installation in Northern Maine. They were to ascertain the location of the base, and if possible remove Williams. They located the base, but it appeared to have been abandoned for sometime, and Williams never arrived. However information regarding a some sort of processing facility was retreived though, its location was never determined. 
- August 12, 2210: *Augustin Castelan* promoted to the rank of Sergeant 
- May 13, 2212: The Valkyrie project is put into motion. Nightstalkers out of commission for approximately two years for genetic and Cybernetic enchancments and recouperation. - October 6, 2212: *Augusting Castelan* Promoted to the Rank of Lieutenant after Lieutenant Robert Nellis dies on the operating table from complications arising from a cybernetic implant. 
- February 2215-June 2216: In their first full mission since enhancment, the Nightstalkers, spent an extended campaign in the northern reaches of Canada, recruiting militia, locating loyal remnants of the former US military. During that time they also took out 6 military installations of renegade militia that were dealing arms to the Cartels, disrupted the supply of information and supplies to Cartel camps along the US Canada border, and took out 4 Cartel settlements that were attempting to expand across the border. 
- July 17th, 2216:* Augustin Castelan *promoted to the rank of Captain
- September 2216- May 2218: ACS Armed forces envaded into unoccupied territory in Quebec seeking to expand their own land holdings. Militia groups, Valkyrie teams, and other NAFI assets met them in the field and after almost 2 years of guerilla warfare, pushed the ACS back into their own territory. Heavy losses were sustained on both sides, with 3 full Valkyrie teams being lost. Biggest blow to the resistance to date. Over the course of the campaign the Nightstalkers were responsible for the deaths of 3 ACS officers, the destruction and acquistion of multiple military supply trains, and various missions of terror tactics to reduce ACS military morale. 
- November 23rd, 2218: The worst loss to hit the nightstalkers would be when the team was sent to root out a militia group in the northern reaches of alberta canada, that was disrupting supply routes and infomation lines from NAFI agents in Alaska, to the Queen Elizabeth Islands. The militia probably believed that they were ACS supply trains the team was tasked to subdue the militia members and destroy the base. The mission started out Fubar, due to faulty intel on NAFI's part and the team was caught unawares by defensive emplacments, and enemy snipers. Major Lawrence Taylor was killed instanly by sniper fire, Three specialists were killed by a rocket propelled grenade, and Sergeants Paul Roberts and Benjamin Edwards were killed in a claymore blast, which also injured Forsythe's left leg. Using what remained of their explosives, rocket propelled and otherwise they retreated underfire, blowing half the base apart. *Captain Castelan* and Lieutenant Javier Hernandez Carried Forsythe into the cover of the forest, his leg dangling uselessly, as he fired over their shoulders trying to keep the enemy pinned down. They spent 4 days in the woods, injured, hungry and pinned down by enemy forces before NAFI relief arrived. Much to everyone's surprise, Forsythe refused to leave until the job was done, and once his leg was healed by a newly arrived medic, the three remaining members of the team stalked back into the woods, came at the compound from a different angle, set charges, and finished the job of destroying the base. 
- November 24th, 2218: *Augustin Castelan* promoted to the rank of Major
- December 1st, 2219: *Captain Holly Besson* and* Lieutenant Ethan Clancey* are transferred from different Valkyrie teams to fill the Night Stalker's losses. 
- March 2221-April 2222: Once again tasked with interrupting business as usual with the Cartels, the team was sent back to the Compound in Corpus Cristi Texas. After several months of raids, and intel gathering, they learned that surprisingly the Cartel leadership was meeting with High ranking members of the ACS. Ghosting an agent of the Cartels to the meet, the team was able to eliminate 2 Generals from the Gutierrez Crime Family as well as the enovy team from the ACS
- May 2222: *Specialist Eric Smith* is assigned to the Nightstalkers
- September 2224-July 2226: The Nightstalkers were taken out of active rotation. All members of the squad were assigned to what was affectionately dubbed the Halls, or Valhalla, and were responsible for training the influx of new Valkyrie recruits. 
- February 25, 2227: *Sergeant Ryan Anders* is assigned to the Nightstalkers and the team is returned to active duty. 
- March 2227: The team was again sent on an attempt to remove the long standing President Williams from the seat of power in the ACS. After several months infiltration, they learned that Williams was a figure head and the ACS was now under the direct leadership of Cardinal Lucas Ardente. The location of William's safe house was discerned and it was eradicated with long range explosives. All inside were presumed dead. 
- August 2229: News that President Williams had survived the blast reached NAFI Headquarters and the Nightstalker's were sent back into ACS territory, this time to Rhode Island. Williams was there, personally killed by Colonel Forsythe. Though he was only a figure head leader, his death still shocked the ACS, and their operations slowed down. NAFI focused the majority of their resources on battling the cartels. 
- April 2230: Word reached NAFI that the Cartels were pressing into lower California. This was of great concern to NAFI leadership as the West Coast had been written off as a radioactive wasteland. The Nightstalkers were sent to investigate, and sure enough a lieutenant of the Escobar crime family had set up a drug lab and weapons manufacturing plant. It was well hidden in rubble of a Los Angelos suburb, but left unchecked could have supplied the US Cartels for sometime with out NAFI knowledge. The facility was destroyed and the Lieutenant added to the long roster of Cartel leaders dead at the hand of the formidable team. Unfortunately Sergeant Phillip James was lost in during the op. 
- September 2230:* Sergeant Victor Hale* is assigned to the Nightstalkers.
- July 2231: The team is assigned to guard a supply train coming from Alaska to the Queen Elizabeth Islands. Over the course of the previous 3 years NAFI leadership was contacted by the Democratic Union of Russian States in an attempt to trade weapons, genetic, and cybernetic tech for monetary, personnel, and supply support. Though NAFI leadership was leary of such an allaince. The accepted the initial donation of food and medical supplies as well as Russian intelligence regarding the movements of ACS allies in Europe. The supply train was hit by renegade militia forces, and Sergeant Brian Matthews was killed. 
- August 2231: *Sergeant Howard Payne* is assigned to the Night stalkers
- September 2231: The team got word that a high ranking official in the ACS military would be traveling from DC to New York, with a relatively small protective detail. They had no intel on who the target was, but information put him at the center of some of the most controversial acts of the early ACS to date. The team hit the convoy and successfully disabled the rear guard closing in on the officials cruiser. Recognizing the car as his father's, *Sgt. Hale*, froze and failed to trigger the explosives that were to disable the front guard vehicle thereby trapping Michael Hale's car. Fleeing the ambush point at high speed, Michael Hale was able to escape the team in the heavy forest. For his inability to act, *Sgt. Victor Hale *was placed on active duty suspension, prohibited from participating in active missions for a period of two years. 
- March 2232-December 2234: The Nightstalkers are placed on reserve duty, and assigned to an intel outpost in Baltimore, MD. Their skills in espionage and intel gathering provided many good op specs for other Valkyrie teams
- December 29, 2234: *Specialist David Graham* is assigned to the unit
- January 28, 2235: *Specialist (Komanko's character)* is assigned to the unit under the terms of a trade agreement with the Democratic Union of Russian States
- March 2235: A data file sent eyes only for General Stephen K. Bauer, now head of NAFI military operations,from the Nightstalkers. Outlining the discovery of a target that could change the tides of the resistance's war. 
- January 2237: The Nightstalkers are sent to Chicago, IL to begin the mission that could topple a regime and win a 50 year long war.

++++++ Classified ++++++++
+++ NAFI Organizational information +++

Council: 

Councilman Simon Caruthers, Councilman Timothy Smith, Councilwoman Sophia Moreau

Military Leadership (in order of prescedence):

General Stephen K. Bauer, Commanding
Colonel William M. Forsythe, Valkyrie Team Commander
Major Augustin Castelan, Valkyrie Assistant Commander
Major Richard S. Porter, Valkyrie Sleeper Team Commmander
Major Simeon M. Trudeau, Militia Liason Officer

Current Valkyrie team assignments:
Alpha 1 "Nightstalkers"- Commander: Colonel William "Odin" Forsythe: Classified
Alpha 2 "Hellcats"- Commander: Major Susan "Black Cat" Donovan: San Perdro Sula, Honduras
Alpha 3 "Red Devils"- Commander: Major Emanuel "Trident" Casillo: San Jose, Costa Rica
Alpha 4 "Blue Knights"- Commander: Major Jean "Zeus" De Lacourse: 70 kliks Northwest of Southend, Saskatchewan, Canada
Alpha 5 "Thunderbirds"- Commander: Major Peter "Pan" Nelson: Topeka, Kansas
Alpha 6 "Shadow Snakes"- Commander: Major Leslie "Artemis" Reckner: Classified
Alpha 7 "Guardian Angels"- Commander: Major Harold "Imp" Clark: Baton Rouge, Louisiana
Alpha 8 "Deathspectres"- Commander: Major Luc "Apollo" Renior: Matane, Quebec, Canada
Alpha 9 "Hammerhands"- Commander: Major Justin "Hot Dog" Treslak: Riverton, Wyoming
Alpha 10 "Wildcats"- Commander: Major Antoinette "Nike" Paro: Des Moines, Iowa

Valkyrie Sleeper teams:

Omega 1 "Golden Lions"- Commander: Captain Margaret "Frigga" O'Connell: Classified
Omega 2 "Dark Knights"- Commander: Captain Steven "Grimnir" Patterson: Classified
Omega 3 "Blackhawks"- Commander: Captain Reynaldo "Casanova" Garces: Classified
Omega 4 "Liberators"- Commander: Captain Hernando "Tyr" Escobar: Classified
Omega 5 "Dust Devils"- Commander: Captain Pedro "Demios" Hernandez: Classified
Omega 6 "Infiltrators"- Commander: Captain Samantha "Tyche" Preston: Classified
Omega 7 "Shades"- Commander: Captain Lawrence "Bull" Taylor: Classified
Omega 8 "Grey Wolves"- Commander: Captain Pierre "Charon" Menard: Classified
Omega 9 "Tempests"- Commander: Captain Joanna "Styx" Allenton: Classified
Omega 10 "Lurkers"- Commander: Captain James "Wolf" Macknamee: Classified

Militia:

The Oregon Minute Men: Lead by Timoty Jameson, Patriot, Private US Army when the world fell apart. Organization previously lead by his father Hunter. 3000 armed and well supplied men. Trained by Jameson, and Valkyrie operatives. Spread into 50 cells of approximately 60-70 people all across Montana, Wyoming, 
and North and South Dakota. Valkyrie operative, Lieutenant Christian Obeshaw. 

S.U.m.C.O- stands for Southern United Militas Cooperative Organization. Lead by a council of three members representing 3 seperate militia groups. Thomas Gayner from the Southern Freedom Fighters, Kristen Cain from the Central US Guerrila Fighters, and Jorge Mendoza, from the Central American Liberation Front. All told close to 2500 armed men and women, not as well trained as the Oregon Minute Men. More Fractious and unsteady, though dedicated to the cause. Valkyrie Operatives, Major Armando Trajilla and Lieutenant Carl Geoffries.

Intelligence Operatives: 
NAFI has, on record, approximately 10,000 intelligence operatives and non-military assests at its disposal, ragning from the tip of panama to the furthest reaches of the Northwest Territories and Alaska. Though these are useful, more than 50% of these assests are sophisticated listening devices and robot scout drones. 

There will be some more added to this post tomorrow about the Cartels and ACS. Just ran out of time today. Hope you enjoy, questions welcomed.


----------



## Jackinator

Agh, my eyes. They burn. Too... much... writing...

Seriously though good job man :victory:


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, just wanted to let you know that I added some information to the post about NAFI leadership and organization.

Jack I went ahead and added in the stuff we talked about as well.


----------



## Santaire

Anybody know what's going on with Komanko's character?


----------



## Midge913

Santaire said:


> Anybody know what's going on with Komanko's character?


I have been pestering him to get it up, and he has been working on it, but as to his eventual arrival time I am unsure.


----------



## komanko

I am so elusive. Well, instead of asking here you can just ask me 

To that I will answer with an hopeful "soon". I still need to post in the Claw which at the moment takes priority but with the amount of information I have to attend to in that post it might get a little big and I really have no idea how to start it.

That aside I had some stuff to take care of during this weekend so I didn't have the time to really work on either of those.

But be sure that once my post in The Claw is up the character sheet will follow up soon.

I really appreciate that you are so patient and hope to get done with this stuff soon.


----------



## Midge913

A couple of things I am going to address:

1) I have had a lot of questions about codenames, and know that I think about it this is rather a difficult thing to come up with. It not only identifies you as an operator, but it provides some insight into your character. Your code name can be drawn from any type of mythology as many cultures make up the operatives of NAFI. Just because most of the old timers have names drawn from Greek and Norse myth, doesn't mean that you cant branch out a bit. 

More often than not, code names and nicknames are something that would have been bequeathed upon you by your first squad mates for something in your personality, something you did that stands out, or how you did something that may have failed miserably. Quite often where you are from comes into play with these nick names, or it could even be something as simple as a shortened form of your last name. Just be creative and don't duplicate any of the names in the info post. 

I recognize this is more of a task than I originally thought, but I think it is pertinent and important to maintain this form of military tradition. 

IN THE UPDATES YOU WILL BE REFERRED TO BY CODENAME. so become familiar with yours and everyone else's. 

2)I will be adding more to the info post regarding the Cartels and the ACS tomorrow. Like a jackass I left all of my notes at work, saved on my work computer, so I haven't had any of either my hand written notes, or typed stuff to work from. 

3)Definitively the Action thread will be up tomorrow. I would love to have the codenames issue sorted by then, but I understand that it may take a bit to come up with something you are happy with, so that won't effect the arrival of the action thread. It will be up by 5pm EST on the morrow. 


Looking forward to exploring this world with you all, and I hope that you all enjoy the ride.


----------



## Midge913

Well folks the time of the action thread is drawing nearer. I still need codenames or nicknames (one in the same) for several of you. 

CaptainFatty
Anilar
Jackinator- Though I know we have been discussing it
Karak
Deathbringer- Same, I know we are talking about it
Komanko- Still need a character sheet, but I believe you decided on a codename

Not really a huge deal for this first update as it is shaping up to be an all encompassing update, but you should pop them up soon. 

Work is being a bit trying at the moment, so it may be later tonight when the thread pops up, but rest assured it is my focus for the day.


----------



## Midge913

And the  Action Thread is born. 

I hope you are all as psyched about starting this story as I am, hopefully I will do it justice and you will have some fun in the process. 

The next update will be in two weeks, on Monday, November 28th. Have fun and get posting.


----------



## Anilar

I will wait for Komanko's sheet before I will post, since im most likely going to interact with him.


----------



## Midge913

Anilar said:


> I will wait for Komanko's sheet before I will post, since im most likely going to interact with him.


Roger roger. You all have two weeks so I would think that his sheet should be up in plenty of time.


HINT HINT Komanko!!!


----------



## komanko

I posted it a long time ago, its just invisible to the inferior people. HA!

Anyway, now that I have done Claw( quite badly, but still, its done ) I will have the character sheet up soon.


----------



## Midge913

I had anticipated more posts than this a week in, but I did give you all two weeks

Just a reminder that the update is on Monday November 28. Also those of you who have not done so need to get me your codename/nickname as soon as you can.


----------



## Santaire

I think that people or either too busy or, like me, have a post in progress


----------



## Anilar

Im still awaiting Komako's Character, and I have a feeling that some might be hiding somewhere in Skyrim.


----------



## Midge913

As a fellow sometimes video gamer I can appreciate the Skyrim. As a GM I curse the day it was born:angry:


----------



## komanko

Told you, I actually began writing the character today. Sadly, couldn't finish, had to attend my friends birthday.

I praise great Cthulhu for creating Skyrim.


----------



## CaptainFatty

Yeah, mines still in progress, I'll blame skyrim too.


----------



## komanko

Skyyyyyyyyyyyyrim!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel of Blood

Skyrim has indeed taken over my life


----------



## komanko

I'll put it that way, bought it on Tuesday. On Thursday I had hmm, lets say, 36 hours of gameplay. :O


----------



## Santaire

OMG! 36 hours of gameplay in 3 days!!!!!!!! Komanko that's just sad man.


----------



## komanko

Thats not sad! Thats plain awesome!


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> Thats not sad! Thats plain awesome!


I am going to have to go with Santaire on this one. That is just plain sad.


----------



## komanko

Now instead of writing a character I will go and cry because I am deeply hurt and insulted.


----------



## Santaire

Skyrim looks like its awsome and I admit, as soon as I have the money I am going to buy it and then it will be one of the only XBOX games I play on for like a week but even you have to admit that spending half a day on Skyrim for 3 days is kinda sad


----------



## komanko

Don't ruin my awesome fantasy. You think I need to get a life?
Fine!
*Goes to computer and opens skyrim.*


----------



## Lord Ramo

Write The Character Or I Will Find You!!!


----------



## Santaire

:laugh: Seriously Komanko, get a charcter up or I will hunt you down


----------



## komanko

Pfft, first get my address, you dont even have that. Anyway, as I said, will finish aod for later tonight and then finish the character sheet.


----------



## komanko

Well, I think I covered it all. PM me with any edits you want me to do midge as you are not online on messenger atm and I can't ask you there 


Name & Rank: Specialist Pyotr “Fenris” Volkov. 

Nationality: Russian.

Gender: Male.

Age: 37

Physical Appearance: Fenris is not a very high individual, he is but a little higher than the average height for Russian males, to be exact he is 1.8 meter high, just 0.2 meters above the average height ratio of Russian males. He has an athletic build, and though he is strong in body and spirit it doesn’t really show on him as he does not seem very muscular, but as he learned throughout his life, looks can be deceiving.

Both his eyes are completely black due to the side effects of the Occular Auspex cybernetic enhancement and he is forced to use contact lens to hide this from the public, both his contact lens are green and as such unless he takes them off both his eyes are green. Because he rarely takes the contact lens off some people, even those he works with, don’t realize that he went through the Occular enhancement.

His face is triangular with relatively high cheekbones and a triangle shaped chin. His mouth is relatively small and his eyes medium sized. His cheek is scarred from several cuts and three long claw like scars spread across his face from right to left.

Fenris’s hair is dark brown and a little longer then shoulder length. Though his hair is relatively long he always ties it behind him so it won’t interfere with his eyesight. He also grew a small goatee which he tends to “pet” while thinking. Apart from that his skin is relatively pale but is gradually gaining a darker color since he moved from his homeland.

Personality: Pyoter is a grim and brooding individual, while he is not aggressive towards others he isn’t exactly friendly either. He works alone, his past still haunting him even after so many years have passed. He never told his story to any of the squad, only Forsythe knew and even that, not exactly in detail. He is cold hearted and merciless, he feels no more sorrow for the dead, their death nothing to him. He rarely trusts anyone except for himself and as such he works as the Wolf of the team hence the codename Fenris. 

In combat he is precise and deadly, giving little mercy or respite to anyone in his way. Though his weapons are suited for long range he enjoys slitting the throat of unsuspecting enemies in a gory spectacle. He is silent like the herald of death and unseen like the wind. His enhancements making him even more deadly than he is already.

Background: Pyotr Volkov was born in one of the smaller cities spanning around the huge Krasnoyarsk region in Russia. After many years, not long after the North American War, Russia was finally dispersed. The huge superpower broke down into several smaller regions. While the main cities of power like Moscow, St. Petersburg and Yekaterinburg formed a new democratic regime, most of the other regions deteriorated back through the ages, some turned back to the socialist rule which was used in the times of mythical figures like Lenin and Stalin while the others turned back to an even more ancient type of regime, going back to a monarchy which its king was chosen by election from several tribes.

These were hard years for Russia and its people, especially those who were unlucky enough to stay on the other side of the border, out of the democratic lands. From young age Pyotr knew only suffering and pain, starvation and fatalism. He was born into an unlucky life filled with no hope, and for many years it was so.

After Russia broke down Pyotr’s family was locked out, forced to live under the socialist rule of the Krasnoyarsk region. It was a hard life filled with lots of work and no rewards. Each day was a struggle for survival, many families in the region had to fight through hunger each day, not worrying on what they shall eat tomorrow as today’s concerns were too important. The amount of food which Pyotr ate each day left him physically incapable, broken and weak. He resembled more of a skeleton then a human being.

And this continued for many years, it was so since his childhood and it stayed like that until hid adulthood. Yet the time of change was upon him, fate had intervened in the most gruesome of ways and he was forced to take a hold of the reins and steer them by himself. Though in the end this intervention was for the best it did not seem like that for young Pyotr at that time. 

It was in the winter of 2219, Pyotr was nineteen years old yet he still looked the same, undernourished, weak and barely resembling a human being. Yet it was a fateful night, the stars shone bright that night, he could see clearly through the deep black veil, he could see the shrouded figures, how they moved, how they crept, slowly coming closer to their small house if that hellhole could be called like that.

It was late at night and Pyotr could find no sleep, as tired as he was he could not fall into the unconsciousness of pleasant dreaming, something kept him awake, a sick filling in his stomach, something beyond explanation. He sensed that something was wrong in the air, anyone who lived long enough in this blasted lands would’ve felt it. A deep feeling of paranoia and menace, the one which would tell you to run and hide, the one which in the end will save your life.

He wanted to shout, he wanted to scream for everyone to wake up, grab his sister by the hand and wake her up, shake his brother from his sleep and force him to move yet it was all too late. The sound of glass shattering filled the room, echoing from the old rotten wooden walls, the sound of a metal orb bouncing against the floor. Too late.

Moments later the room filled with gas, unable to see he moved around blinded. No one was aware only he, the cowardly little Pyotr, such a shame it would be for his parents, such a shame if they were alive. The feeling of fear overwhelmed Pyotr, he never seen something like that. Only rumors… rumors… The sound of footsteps drew near, moments later he heard the main door being blasted apart. A blast that shook the entire house, none was sleeping now, none could see, only Pyotr, only cowardly Pyotr. Silent, like a cunning snake he crept out of the room, tears running down his face he escaped, a backdoor from this life, he moved like a dead man, no sound, no emotion. 

When the screams came he could bear it no longer, his silent walk turned quickly into a run. A sprint. He ran and he ran, minutes passed, hours passed and he ran. Into the woods, they are safe, his mind shouted at him to stop, his soul wept in sorrow. The cold, surrounding, penetrating. Unbearably, deathly. It was a fateful night indeed yet surely not the night when Pyotr passed from this world.

The world blackened, his eyes close, final resting place was found.

A ting of pain, icy cold chilling his bones. He trembled, his body paralyzed from the cold. A painful process of reviving, coming back from the dead. For hours he laid still, moving one finger after the other, his nerves slowly but surely coming back to life. After a long time, after the sun rose and fell he could finally stand up. Still trembling from the cold, still weak. Yet luck, for the first time in his life, shone upon him. He could see a trail of smoke coming from afar, some always meant fire, and fire in this harsh lands meant people.

A painful journey that was, arriving in the middle of the night near a seemingly abandoned wooden hunting shack. He knocked on the door for hours, at least it seemed like that, too afraid he was from whatever or whomever is inside to actually find another way in. In the end his mind kicked in, reverting to primal instincts it forced him to find a shelter, with just a moment of hesitation Pyotr broke down the door who gave in after one feeble push. 

An unfathomable stench came from inside, one that resembled the smell of a rotten animal. Yet what was inside was much more horrifying. At first it seemed like a gruesome beast from hell, one with many heads and hands, legs sprouting from unimaginable places, a huge bulbous and gruesome body. The stench was unbearable and he vomited whatever his empty stomach let him. 

Slowly his eyes adjusted to the darkness of the room and what was really inside was revealed to him. A sight one hundred times more gruesome then a monster from hell, a sight so real that it made his body shiver with fear. It was not a monster that he saw, it was several dozens or even a hundred of dead rotting corpses. All naked to the bone, everything stripped. Just rotting flesh left.

The sight was maddening, were the rumors really true? Did all the people who disappeared ended up here? He studied the pile with frightful interest. His heart was stolen when he recognized several of the dead, on top of the pile, fresh corpses laid, his family, battered and broken, his own failure, his shame to bear…

The fire, where did the smoke come from? Walking around the pile he spotted a huge hole in the floor of the house. Stone walls reinforced the sides of the hole. Inside a mechanism, tubes and pipes. A single button was placed near the hole, no ladder or steps led down. Near the button, a single small valve, it was black as night like the ground of the stone hole. With terrible interest Pyotr turned the valve, it turned quickly, smoothly. With fear and anticipation he clicked the button. Nothing happened, he clicked it again, still nothing. A minute passed, a hiss sounded, growing stronger and stronger. One last time Pyotr clicked the button. With a roar of fury the mechanism came to life, fire spewed out of the tubes on the side of the pit, scorching the entire hole, cleansing it from life. 

He looked at the rotting corpses, their smell not as terrible now, he grew accustomed… Looking at the pit his mind was filled with terrible understanding… So terrible… It seemed that the rumors were true.

He scoured the room, a map, a ray of hope. Heavy wool clothing, a hooded coat, they all seemed tattered with use, yet they were numerous. With a grim understanding Pyotr realized who they belonged too. Yet he had no other option. Teeth clenching with disgust of what he was doing he began wearing the cloths of the dead, several layers were needed to survive his battle against the harsh cold.

After he was done he took a look at the map he found, the small house was clearly marked on it. It was in the Western part of Krasnoyarsk. It was close to the border of the region. Grim determination filled his mind. He had nothing left to look for in this wretched place, he had no future here, he would end up like his family when their executioners will realize that they missed one. He now knew too much, way too much… Knowledge that he would’ve gladly gave away and transferred to someone else.

A small skinning dagger laid nearby along with a woodcutter’s axe. They were nothing in comparison to the weapons that the government had yet they will have to do, too many wild animals roamed this lands, too many died in the winter because of lack of food. With a final goodbye he kissed his dead family, each of them on the forehead, the stench of the dead nearly overwhelming when he was that close yet it did not matter, he had to say his goodbyes, he had to apologize, and so he did and after that… His journey into manhood and freedom began.

It would take weeks at best, months, or even years at worst yet it was something he had to do. It was the last day of his former life, the body filled shack, the last part of his life its occupants easily symbolizing his life so far.

From that day he began his journey, fleeing from the old regime of fear and hate, fleeing for his life he made his way towards the border. For many weeks he traveled the frozen wasteland, the winter changed to spring, spring to summer, summer to autumn, and autumn gave its way back to winter again. He moved ever onwards, his body strong, his spirit high and his will as strong as iron. It would take three more years for him to pass through the lands of the socialist regime.

In this years of struggle he fought off wild beasts, carved damn and wore their pelts like a warrior of old. He hunted, fish, wolf, horse, they were all food for him. Mushrooms were aplenty yet he never touched them, he could never differentiate and he knew that some might prove to be his death and he could not allow it, not after his family was sacrificed.

During this year’s his body grew ever stronger, he grew in height and weight and in spirit. Through his journey he had to fight a pack of wolves, he nearly died, his face was scarred yet he won. He killed some and the rest ran away scattering in fear. His life was saved by a villager which passed nearby. Pyotr stayed at the villagers house for some time, they became friends, the villager thought him and cared for him. Yet the time came when death came to this house as well, this time on the winds of plague. Yet Pyotr did not weep, his heart was forever scarred by the sight of the small rotten shack. His dreams forever haunted.

The day after Pyotr buried the old man, he made a bow like the man thought him, he sharpened his dagger and his axe and went on. There was still a long way to go yet this time it would be easier, he knew how the wilds worked, he could read signs in the clouds, he knew the moods of mother earth, he saw signs on the ground, signs that he did not see before. He tracked his pray, moving silently, hunting like a pack of wolves. He grew to be one with the wild and so years have passed, long ago have he lost his map, yet he moved forever onwards in the same direction, he knew that he would reach the border sometime.

In time he reached the border, he even passed it, he evaded the corrupt soldiers of the tyrannical rule, he murder some of them in cold blood, his face not even flinching as he heard their dying grunts, his muscles did not move as their body struggled for one last time and then growing still. He was cold hearted, numb to fear or pain, some might say evil while others say necessity. One could not kill dozen of humans without going mad or insane, one needs to stay emotionless, cold as rock, unflinching and unrelenting.

Through trickery and deceiving he passed through the border, on his heels a dozen of armored vehicles yet they did not risk passing the border after him. They did not wasn’t to start a war with the democratic states, after all, was it all worth it? It was just one man who ran away. They shot at him from the guard towers yet they missed, he blended as one with the darkness, he camouflaged himself with the surroundings, he became one with the wilds.

Years have passed from that day, his escape aroused the interest of an agency, after checking him for a year without his knowing he was quickly recruited. They knew that he knew something, and they wanted to know those things too. His story spewed, the mental boundaries broke down and like a waterfall his tears fell as he retold his life to the man who investigated him. 

Horrified they were, yet ironically Pyotr felt better, he felt light, like a great weight was lifted from his shoulders. After that he was recruited officially becoming a working member of the Russian Intelligence Agency. Some more years passed and after a time he was finally assigned to a top secret mission which took him off the motherland into the distant lands of America.

There he met Forsythe, this is where his fate called him to, it was his destiny.

Equipment: 
Assault Rifle
Two Revolvers
Two Vibro Blades
Knife
Frag Grenades


Genetic Enhancements:
Chameleonic Skin.
Heightened senses.


Cybernetic Enhancements:
Motion and Body Stabilizers.
Phasic Inhibitor Field.
Occular Auspex.
Stealth Drone Controller.


----------



## Midge913

Finally! Though well worth the wait. Pyotr is accepted mate. 

Just a reminder all the update is on the 28th so get a postin'.


----------



## komanko

It was worth the wait? Well, great 

Honestly though, I could have expanded it much much more but as you probably noticed I simply cut in the middle or else I would have had to deal with a frigging novel


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

I'll post on the action thread tomorrow

I promise


----------



## komanko

What kind of promise? My kind or yours?


----------



## Santaire

IT BURNS!!! now I thought that was a wall of text, not as big as your usual standard but still and yet now I find out that you've cut out a huge chunk of the thing I dread to think what the whole thing would actually be like.

Edit: My post is now up


----------



## komanko

lol sant, I did not cut, I simply skipped. Didn't want to write a whole novel so I skipped off some parts which I planned on originally writing.


----------



## Anilar

Sorry for not being silent as you wrote in your update Midge, but I just believe someone has to be very excited.
Can edit to Silence if required.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

komanko said:


> What kind of promise? My kind or yours?


The sort of promise when you promise to post on the action thread of the aleron factor.

so yes, my promise.


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder folks that the update is on Monday the 28th. Get those posts up if you need to.


----------



## Jackinator

Will post up tomorrow, just waiting on a response from Ramo but if I run short I can run with what I have. Will be up by 11ish GMT at the very latest. Sorry about the lateness I've just had loads on


----------



## Midge913

Jackinator said:


> Will post up tomorrow, just waiting on a response from Ramo but if I run short I can run with what I have. Will be up by 11ish GMT at the very latest. Sorry about the lateness I've just had loads on


No problem mate. I am planning on tomorrow evening my time so you should have plenty of time to roll on with things. If you guys are coordinating something let me know and I can push things back a couple of days to give you the time you need.


----------



## Lord Ramo

yeah my post will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913

I am pushing the update back to Wednesday November 30th. That will give Ramo and Jackinator time to work out their post and give Komanko time to get posted up.


----------



## komanko

I am doing it today, dont blame it on me you bastard.


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> I am doing it today, dont blame it on me you bastard.


I am not

You are just one of the folks that need to post


----------



## komanko

I see what you did there. 
(Finds imaginary excuse to feel paranoid)

I am watching you. I will not fall for these low quality tricks.

Edit 1: Well my post is up as promised (this time I actually did it, surprise huh? You didnt see that coming midge did you )

A question to jackinator though, why would you add the conversation between the two npcs to your post? Did it contribute somehow? I for ones find it useless and as such am not doing it anymore 

Edit 2: Though I don't like first person writing I must say that its well done, good job jackinator, really good job. You did it well and even I enjoyed it


----------



## Anilar

Great posts all.

@Lord Ramo, I think its me that is the noisy one (Buck), I think Cue Ball was just smiling.

And im a bit unfamiliar with American military, various shows and movies using both Ma'am and Sir for the female officers and sergeants. Is Holly Besson a sir or a ma'am.


----------



## Midge913

Great first round of posts guys! I am most pleased as I said yesterday the update will be sometime tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Well I know in the British military we say ma'am, I'm almost certain Americans do the same. Think it's only Battlestar Galactica that I've seen female officers referred to as Sir.


----------



## Midge913

Angel of Blood said:


> Well I know in the British military we say ma'am, I'm almost certain Americans do the same. Think it's only Battlestar Galactica that I've seen female officers referred to as Sir.


I would agree with AoB here. It is ultimately up to Ramo as to his preference for the character, but it would most likely be ma'am.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry my bad, will change my post accordingly, and I dont really mind tbh


----------



## Anilar

Lord Ramo said:


> Sorry my bad, will change my post accordingly, and I dont really mind tbh


Well you might not mind, but I don't wish to piss off Spectre the captain.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Haha, spectre the captain is always pissed off


----------



## Jackinator

@Komanko - No reason really. When I write my posts it's often out of the house on my netbook, away from an internet connection, so I'll usually copy and paste the update into a word document and then write the post with referral to said update. It meant that I already had it in and it just seemed appropriate :S


----------



## komanko

Fair enough. Argument accepted.


----------



## Jackinator

Nice post by the way, I love the world view you've got going on with this guy, it's almost chilling. Thank god he's not real :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913

Update is up. Next update will be on Friday December 9th. Have fun and if you have any questions don't hesitate to PM me.


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder guys the update is on FRIDAY DECEMBER 9th. Get those posts up. Seeing as no one has posted I am thinking I may need to push back the update, but I would prefer not to.


----------



## CaptainFatty

I was finishing my post today but got called into work, I might not be able to do it until tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913

No problem mate.


----------



## Angel of Blood

I'm on my way back from exercise today, epicly long drive in shite conditions ahead aswell, doubt I'll be able to get a post up before tomorrow dude


----------



## Midge913

Well all since today is update day and no one has yet posted in the Action Thread, I am bumping the update back by a week. New update day is FRIDAY DECEMBER 16th. I recognize that folks are busy, what with the holiday season and all, and that posting regularly will be difficult, but I would like to keep this one moving. Any questions or concerns hit me up via PM, here in the thread, or via MSN.


----------



## Midge913

Nice post Fatty! Only one bit of correction if you would: Forsythe is a Colonel, not a captian. Don't want there to be confusion.


----------



## Anilar

Deathbringer any chance you might allready have made a desicion on going through the control point or try to circumvent it. It is just a question of what I will end my posting with, so its not like I have to wait for your post, just your desicion.


----------



## CaptainFatty

Post should be fixed now, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder all that the update is scheduled for this coming FRIDAY, DECEMBER 16th. Get those posts up if you need to.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

On it now midge.


----------



## Midge913

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> On it now midge.


Very cool!


----------



## komanko

I am unsure if I will be able to post on Friday but if it wont be up on Friday it would certainly be on Saturday.


----------



## Midge913

I am extending the update until MONDAY DECEMBER 19th to give Angeld of Blood and Santaire time to post. Komanko has indicated his post will be up tomorrow.


----------



## komanko

Indeed, just finished Claw so I should have Aleron done by tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913

So due to a really busy day at work, and the fact that Komanko and Angel of Blood still need to post I am going to push back the update a day or so. You guys get those posts up, and I will update Wednesday or Thursday. Sorry for the wait guys!


----------



## Jackinator

No worries man, not your fault


----------



## komanko

Alrighty I got a 1\3 done, sorry its taking that long had to rewrite it all. Its kinda late now,4:30 am, so I shall continue tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913

To put a definitive end to the wait for the update it will be on FRIDAY DECEMBER 23rd. Komanko and AoB you have until then to get a post up or I am moving things forward. Happy posting!


----------



## komanko

Yeah sorry for not posting yet, got a stupid virus on my computer and it affected nearly everything, finally got it fixed up now, was a weird thing... hacked my messenger as well, meh, anyway. Will be done.


----------



## Midge913

Heya folks! The update is up and running. What with the holiday's upon us and the prevelance of family get together's, travel, and celebration this time of year I am going to set the next update for FRIDAY JANUARY 6th. If I don't talk to you all between now and then I want to wish you and yours happy holidays and safe New Year's. Happy posting all.


----------



## Anilar

Deathbringer ill ask if you have decided our approach to our problems. Don't need a whole lot, just what order you will issue. Got a whole lot to write, but just easier to make the correct preparation if I know if we are goint to tackle the black vehicle, or a check point driving or walking.

Just for your information, one of my suggestions the most silent at least for the black vehicle, is one of my marbles with a small two way shaped explosive charge. Which is to be used to make a couple of tires go flat. Thou those that look at the tires can see its not a natural accident the tires have lost air. Other options if of course more noisy options, full charge marble and my grenade launcher making noise. But doubt that those options are the best for our current objectives.


----------



## deathbringer

I know your waiting for me
Unfortunately I only get a few days a year with my family,i live up north and they down south plus with my working hours, I havent seen my dad in 8 months or my mum in 6 so honestly par a quick skim of all posts and the odd bl library reply I really havent thought about anything.

I'm coming home tomorrow then going straight into work so I dont see me getting anything done wednesday as I'm up at 6 train journey of a lovely 5 hours then going to work on a 12-8 so i think ill crash out pretty quick after that.

Thursday I'm seeing a friend so I will try and get a response pm'ed or a post put up by friday evening/ saturday afternoon so you can post over the weekends 

Sorry for the delay but i think its understandable


----------



## Anilar

No problem, I can wait.


----------



## Midge913

deathbringer said:


> I know your waiting for me
> Unfortunately I only get a few days a year with my family,i live up north and they down south plus with my working hours, I havent seen my dad in 8 months or my mum in 6 so honestly par a quick skim of all posts and the odd bl library reply I really havent thought about anything.
> 
> I'm coming home tomorrow then going straight into work so I dont see me getting anything done wednesday as I'm up at 6 train journey of a lovely 5 hours then going to work on a 12-8 so i think ill crash out pretty quick after that.
> 
> Thursday I'm seeing a friend so I will try and get a response pm'ed or a post put up by friday evening/ saturday afternoon so you can post over the weekends
> 
> Sorry for the delay but i think its understandable


Indeed it is bud, such things are why I gave the longer deadline. 

Anilar- At this point it may be better to hold off on any overt actions and end your post with Buck awaiting Thor's orders.


----------



## Anilar

Midge just out of curiosity, but what name does the ACS elite branch of military/police go under, and what would the Nafi nickname be for them. Assuming they have something along those lines, don't know many nations that doesn't have elite military units. Not that I believe they are on par with our abilities or anything, but might be the ones we would measure the ordinary military/police and Cartel forces up against.


----------



## Midge913

Well the military really doesn't have a nickname that I have come up with. But there is the military forces that are armed, so I guess the American Confederate Armed Forces, and the CED or the civilian enforcment division, that are basically an unarmed brute squad. If you have ever seen the movie V for Vendetta, think of Creevy's fingermen, that is what the CED does just with stun batons. As far as elite units the ACAF doesn't really have them, they are all trained to the same standard, which is well below a valkyrie team member, but well above the abilities and training of the CED. If ACS leadership needs an elite force, they just try and find the best unit amogst the ACAF at the time, there really isn't a seperate division. Since they are an entity that rarely ventures outside their own territory, since NAFI gave them a harsh spanking when they moved into Canada, the need for elite commandos is suprisingly small. Internal issues are dealt with by the CED Special Division.


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder folks that the update is planned for this coming Friday. Get those posts up if you need to. I hope everyone had a great holiday and a happy new year!


----------



## Midge913

Well all, today was supposed to be update day but since only 2 out of 9 players have posted I believe an extension is in order. Next update will be on FRIDAY JANUARY 13th, rain or shine.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Midge913 said:


> Well all, today was supposed to be update day but since only 2 out of 9 players have posted I believe an extension is in order. Next update will be on FRIDAY JANUARY 13th, rain or shine.


Oh shite, completely forgot, sorry midge.


----------



## Midge913

No biggy mate. Holidays threw everyone off, I am not pressed about giving you all another week.


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder folks the update is supposed to be on Friday and I still have a list of folks that need to post:

Deathbringer, Karak, Komanko, CaptainFatty, Jackinator, Lord Ramo, and Santaire I am waiting for posts.


----------



## komanko

I am still fat and lazy but rejoice, black clouds are above me and I can actually see some kind of winter at the moment. Makes me want to write.


----------



## Lord Ramo

My post will be up soon, had a very busy week so far, so need to catch up in most of my rps.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

My post will be soon, thursday probably.


----------



## Anilar

Guess ill have to figure out a way to say yes sir with optimism now.
Seems like im going on everybodys nerve :wacko:

Wonder if ill get shot in a friendly fire accident along the way.

Maybe we should get a little idea of the colour of the marbles. So we know how easy they are to hide and camouflage, aside from there tiny size.
Im thinking mat dark/rusty brown colour. Or are it also a part of the implant to modify the colour of the marbles. ???

Just that I believe that a little tiny smoke releasing mechanical spider make for something hard to spot, when on a moving vehicle. And I was imagining the Van to have equipment on the roof, that it could hide in.


----------



## deathbringer

the idea itself is not really thors point, its that you did it then informed him rather than asked.

Thor is rather old school, essentially he expects utter obediance, little bit of an exaggeration but essentially if you scratch your balls without asking his permission first you've got problems.


----------



## Midge913

Anilar said:


> Maybe we should get a little idea of the colour of the marbles. So we know how easy they are to hide and camouflage, aside from there tiny size.
> Im thinking mat dark/rusty brown colour. Or are it also a part of the implant to modify the colour of the marbles. ???
> 
> Just that I believe that a little tiny smoke releasing mechanical spider make for something hard to spot, when on a moving vehicle. And I was imagining the Van to have equipment on the roof, that it could hide in.


They are silver metallic. There is now way to change the appearance of them. They are about two inches in diameter including the legs so at a distance they would be rather difficult to spot, and yes there are ladders strapped to the top of the van that it will be concealed in. 



deathbringer said:


> the idea itself is not really thors point, its that you did it then informed him rather than asked.
> 
> Thor is rather old school, essentially he expects utter obediance, little bit of an exaggeration but essentially if you scratch your balls without asking his permission first you've got problems.


He's just cwanky..... Honestly you all would be really used to Thor's way of operating and even though he can be kind of an ass, he is an excellent leader and tactician so you all respect him based on that. 

Nice posts all.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry to do this all, but my work day has been busier than planned and Komanko indicated that he will be posting over the weekend. New update is on MONDAY JANUARY 16th, period.


----------



## Midge913

Well everyone has posted now it is on me. It has been one of those days and I am about a 1/4 of the way through the update. It will be up tomorrow or someone can smack me with a tray.


----------



## komanko

Dont worry man, you can blame this on me for making you and the others wait for so long


----------



## Angel of Blood

But this tray is wet.


----------



## komanko

Put it in the sun, it will be dry after a while.


----------



## Santaire

Angel of Blood said:


> But this tray is wet.


 You stole my line!

Why a tray. Why not a sword


----------



## Midge913

There shall be no tray smacking today!!!

The update is up boyos and it is a big one. I am giving you all until FRIDAY JANUARY 27th to post. Any questions get with me. 

Happy posting!


----------



## Santaire

Midge913 said:


> There shall be no tray smacking today!!!


Man, how about tommorow?


----------



## Angel of Blood

I'll call Mr. Stevens referencing trays.

Good update dude.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Consequences? What have you got in store for me my friend? Looking forward to my post even more now, Mwhaahahaha


----------



## CaptainFatty

I'm going away until the 29th and I won't have access to internet for that whole week and a half. If I don't get my post up tomorow, I won't be able to do it until after that date. I don't have much time tomorow either but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Midge913

alright mate. Just give me a heads up when you get back.


----------



## Midge913

My folks update is supposed to be Friday and no one has posted. Just giving you your midweek reminder. Get those posts up if you need to!


----------



## Lord Ramo

Been trying to get you on msn BUT YOUR NOT ON WHEN I AM!!!! Hahaha


----------



## Anilar

Ive done what I can by now. I do hope it is not a armoured fire retardent vehicle the enemy is driving in. Otherwise I do hope I can spot that with my enhanced senses, and rewrite my post.


----------



## Midge913

Well all the update is supposed to be tomorrow and only one person has posted. Get those posts up if you need to.


----------



## Midge913

Well since most of you still need to post I am extending the update until FRIDAY FEBRUARY 3rd.


----------



## Anilar

I guess we are a bit too lazy when it comes to posting in time. I know I have been late myself once or twice.

Should we try and make our GM more content and us players happy posting slightly faster. Just a thought.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

I will post as soon as I can, real life appears to have caught up with me.


----------



## CaptainFatty

I'm back, my post should be up in the next couple days


----------



## Midge913

Update is tomorrow folks, well at least it is supposed to be, so get those posts up!


----------



## Midge913

Ok so 4 out of 9 of you still need to post. I will push the update once more to FRIDAY FEBRUARY 10th, but the update will be on that day.


----------



## Anilar

Come on guys lets have some fun and trouble.


----------



## Midge913

Just putting up the mid week reminder for you all. Update is scheduled for Friday so get those posts up!


----------



## komanko

As AoB didn't post and this is the deadline I shall have my post up today.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry for the delay all, but the last 24 hours has been uber busy. I will be working on finishing the update and will have it up tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913

So all the update is up. 

I want to talk about a few things before the update. Based on the nature of this RP, what with having a chain of command that I am really trying to integrate into the story, the way posts are going to need to work is a bit different from some of the other RPs out there. you are working in teams and each of those teams are lead by some one of the highest rank in the group. I realize that this takes a bit of getting used to as we are all used to the everyone post whatever they want to do regardless of some of the other characters are about. Well I don't visualize a Valkyrie team acting like that. Not only are you all accomplished and talented soldiers, you have all been through multiple missions together and as such have a mutual respect and friendship with each of the members of your team regardless of rank. If you need to work together to accomplish the goals of the post please do so with respect to your fellow players. I realize that I have created an environment where god-modding would be very easy, but I have played with and GMd for all of you in the past and respect your writing and playing abilities enough to assume you would all steer away from that. 

If you have any questions at all about the update please get with my here via PM, in the Recruitment thread, or via Messenger. Above all have fun with it! 

Due to the intricate nature of some of the interactions I am going to give you all two weeks for this update. Next update will be scheduled for FRIDAY FEBRUARY 24th.


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, update is scheduled for this coming Friday so get those posts up if you need to. Only 2 of 9 have posted and it has been almost two weeks. Lets keep this thing moving fellas.


----------



## Anilar

Yes come on guys, blow stuff up, kill some hispanic dudes and show you uberness.


----------



## deathbringer

msn when?


----------



## Midge913

deathbringer said:


> msn when?


how about now?


----------



## Midge913

Since several of you still need to post and my work scedule has been crazy the last couple of days, I am pushing the update back a week to FRIDAY MARCH 3rd.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Just a side note its a Saturday for the third of march, leap year and all that shazzam.


----------



## Midge913

Lord Ramo said:


> Just a side note its a Saturday for the third of march, leap year and all that shazzam.


Blarg...... Well then the update will be on the FRIDAY FEBRUARY 2nd. Thanks for pointing that out mate.


----------



## Midge913

Well all update is supposed to be Friday and several of you still need to post. Get them up if you can.


----------



## komanko

Friday it shall be then. Mine will be up today or tomorrow, probably tomorrow as I have plans for today.


----------



## Midge913

Well seeing that 6 of 9 of you all still need to post I am going to push the update back one more week to FRIDAY MARCH 9th. I will update then regardless of who has posted.


----------



## Santaire

I am planning to post after Jackinator but he hasn't had the time recently so give me the weekend and I will try to post


----------



## Midge913

No problem.... You have until the 9th


----------



## komanko

As I said, I am still posting today. Just had some semi important stuff to take care of.


----------



## Midge913

Seeing that Deathbringer, CaptainFatty, and Angel of Blood still need to post I am pushing the update back to MONDAY MARCH 12th.


----------



## Midge913

Well...... I really need Deathbringer and CaptainFatty to post, so I am going to push the update back again..... MONDAY MARCH 19th is it though. I will update then regardless.


----------



## Anilar

Just give a yell if you need us to spam there inbox


----------



## Midge913

I am not sure what is going on with Fatty, but I have spoken to DB and am aware of what he has going on. Spam Fatty Deathbringer has promised a post over the next couple of days.


----------



## Midge913

Well guys (and gals if applicable), I must apologize for my lack of presence in the RP threads of late, but things have been major hectic for me in the Real World. Between stuff going on with the kids, my wife getting fucked over by her place of employment, commission painting commitments, and the like things just haven't been in a place where I could be doing a lot of writing. I am pleased to say though that I am getting back in the swing of things and getting back into the saddle here. 

A couple of things for housekeeping. CaptainFattyand Deathbringer you guys still need to post for the current update. I have sent you both PM reminders to that effect and would be greatful if you both could get in a post in the next couple of days as I am planning an update for the 9th of April. We will be moving on intrepidly forward as I would like to get onto the meat and potatoes of the main story line. 

Secondly, I got a message from Angel of Blood. He said that he deployment to the sandbox got moved up and that he has already shipped out. He indicated that he would be unable to continue on with the RP, understandably so. If you all have a quick mo, spare a thought and prayer for him and all the soldiers enjoying the weather that side of the world. Poet will remain on in an NPC fashion, just to keep the numbers up. 

As I said before I am planning on updating on MONDAY APRIL 9th, so look forward to that. Again sorry for the hiatus, but sometimes those things just can't be helped.


----------



## Anilar

Good to see your back, and looking forward to your update.


----------



## komanko

Nice to hear from you again Midge, I myself am a bit less on as well due to the fact that I am going through my military period  Which means I am home only on weekends at best.


----------



## Midge913

Hey guys, I am sorry the update didn't make it up today, things at work were busier than I thought it was going to be. I am working on it, it is about halfway done, and it will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913

Update is up folks. Next update will be on TUESDAY APRIL 17th. Any questions about the update get with me.


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder all, the update is scheduled for tomorrow. Everyone still needs to post so get on it or trays will become involved.


----------



## Jackinator

I will post tomorrow night


----------



## Midge913

Well since no one posted yesterday I guess I will push the update back 

Update will now be on MONDAY APRIL 23rd


----------



## Anilar

Will work on update today. Sorry for not posting, had a very dead PC and not many options for getting online to let you guys know.


----------



## Midge913

Hey all. Update is supposed to be tomorrow and I believe only two people have posted. Is everyone still interested in continuing with this RP?


----------



## Anilar

Since im one of the posters I am very much interested in continuing. But seems this RP from the beginning have been plagued by delayed posting, including from myself. Not sure how we can motivate ourselves to be better posters.


----------



## Midge913

Anilar said:


> Since im one of the posters I am very much interested in continuing. But seems this RP from the beginning have been plagued by delayed posting, including from myself. Not sure how we can motivate ourselves to be better posters.


It isn't only this RP mate, it seems to be a section wide issue. Barring a couple of really active RPs, a lot of the ones I am involved in seem to be moving pretty slow. RL has a way of slowing these things down. It happens.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Yeah hopefully with have a post up by tomorrow. Real lifes a bitch


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, thanks for getting your posts up! I will be working on the update and getting it up tomorrow. I am pretty sure that Komanko is not going to be able to get a post up for the update, so I am just going to move onward hoping that he will have a moment to catch himself up before to long. Look for the update tomorrow and thanks for sticking with the RP after the long lull.


----------



## Midge913

Well it wasn't yesterday, but the update is up! Next update will be on TUESDAY MAY 8th.


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder, the update is on Tuesday and everyone needs to post. 

Anilar I have sent you a request on MSN. I am on now and should be on for most of the barring an hour or so I will be doing laundry, so we can get together on your post.


----------



## Midge913

Hey all. Just wanted to touch base with you guys about the status of the update. This training class that I am currently in is taxing my spare time to the limit. Between the class itself and the out of class work that I need to do once I get home, I haven't had time to think about, let alone write the update. So, I would love that you all keep posting and get your posts up in the mean time. 

I am scheduling the update for MONDAY MAY 21st, so get your posts up so I can roll on as soon as this class is over.


----------



## Midge913

Update is scheduled for tomorrow folks. Post if you need to.


----------



## Anilar

Seems people are tied up by Diablo3


----------



## Midge913

I think you are right mate, I shall also blame Diablo 3.

Ok for those of you that still need to post. I am aware of the fact that I have been a bit absent the last two weeks due to a training course at work, but I am done with that and ready to get back on a roll. I need those of you that have to post to do so by Friday. Again the new update day will be FRIDAY MAY 25th. I will be updating that day regardless of who has posted. 

I will of course send out a reminder via PM, as well as posting the same in here in the OOC thread, on Wednesday. 

Happy posting folks and lets get this thing moving. There is a tyrannical regime that needs toppling.


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, I really wanted to get an update posted tomorrow. Those of you that need to post, please do so.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Posted, sorry for the delay mate.


----------



## Midge913

I have received word from Komanko that he will be dropping out of the RP. As such, I will be looking for a few new players. I am going to hold the update for a couple of days to see if I can grab a few newbies.


----------



## Romero's Own

ooooh. did someone call for a newbie


----------



## flash43

i to answer the call, i saw this before, had a bit of a nerdgasm, then discovered it was full  but can i join now?


----------



## Midge913

I am interested in having new players. I will say that I am fairly demanding when it comes to post quality. Take a look over the first couple of pages of this thread, read over the background and character possibilities. Right now I am willing to take Soldiers and a Scout and potentially another medic as that would be useful to the group but it would depend on your character sheet. Also read over the character sheets of the other players, their format, detail, and length are what I am looking for.


----------



## Romero's Own

Will post very soon but first i must ask a few questions.

What ranks are available to me?

Could i be a medic with an assult rifle?


----------



## Midge913

At this point there are no rank spots available. Specialists all the way. As far as the assault rifle goes, no, you are limited to the weapons available to each class listed.


----------



## Romero's Own

Ok then, here goes.

Name: Specialist Alexander "Big Al" Wallace

Nationality: A born and bred Scot, sent to America by the SAS to give aid to NAFI

Gender: Male

Age: 39

Physical Apperance: Alexander is a hulk of a man. At a height of 6'6" he is taller than almost any other man. He weighs in at 270 lb and is almost entirly muscle. His biceps bulge and he trains his body constantly. His face is covered in scars, the most prominent being the long and gruesome gash that runs through his left eye. His hair is cropped and dark brown. His eye is a bright brilliant blue that seems to peirce your very soul. His skin is adark tan due to the years he spent in South America. When he goes into battle he paints his body and face in ancient tribal tatoos of swirls and lines in a rich deep blue. These markings are those of the ancient pictish clans that Alexander can claim as his ancestors. In fact Alexander can claim the legendary William Wallace as a direct ancestor.

Personality: Alexander is a warm and freindly man that likes to crack jokes even when the going is tough. His glass is always half full and it is near impossible to get him down. He is feircly loyal to anyone he calls a freind and will bever leave a man behind. He respects his commanding officers and follow their orders unless it puts someone at obvious risk. His prestigous father and well-off childhooed has left Alexander well educated and with little of a scottish accent. But if he is ever drunk the strong accent floods back into his voice. He is ridicuosly patriotic and will never let an insult to Scotland go by. Even though he fights in America he will always put his mission for Britain before anything NAFI will tell him. But although he places the British Crown before NAFI he is still loyal to NAFI.

Background: Alexander was born in Stirling, Scotland (in case you don't know). His parents were both prestigous military personel and his house was often the meeting point of important military meetings while he was young. But when Alexander was 3 the unthinkable happened. Alexander's mother died giving birth to Alexander's younger brother Andrew. Alexander's father was devestated by the loss and buried himself under his work. As soon as it was possible Alexander and Andrew were sent to the nearby boarding school of Strathallan. Alexander excelled in the school, soon finding himself captain of the 1st 15 team. By the age of 18 the constant physical exercise had left him at 6'2" tall and weighing in at 230 lb. Alexander developed a strong protective feeling for his younger brother Andrew.

At the age of 18 Alexander left the school and played rugby at an international level for 3 years before his brother also left school. They both joined the British Army in an attempt to awaken their father from his despair. Alexander excelled under the physical stress of training and finished top of his class in Physical, Heavy Weapons and CQC. But the army was no place for the two brilliant soldiers that were known as the Wallace Brothers. After three years in the army Alexander and his brother were both selected for the D squadron of the 23rd Regiment, SAS.

Alexander went through extremly strenuos training, hard for even one of his strength. Due to the wars tearing apart the world the SAS only accepted the very best into their ranks. But after he emerged from the marshes of Brecon Beacons unharmed and survived the manhunt through the Scottish Highlands with his brother for two months, an SAS record, he was accepted into the SAS. 

After 17 years of fighting with the SAS Alexander became the man he is today. But it was not in Britain that his destiny lay. Alexander and his brother were called to Buckingham Palce where they were givin one of the most important mission in British history. The Queen knew that if NAFI fell then the ACS would turn their eyes towards distant shores, namly Britain and her allies. And so Alexander and Andrew have been sent to wartorn North America to aid the NAFI.

When Alexander and Andrew first reached NAFI occupied America he was untrusted due to Bitain's non aggresion policy towards ACS. While in NAFI HQ Alexander and Andrew were called before the NAFI leaders for them to decide once and for all if the SAS could join their ranks. After 4 hours within the board room, constantly under immense scrutiny the Wallace brothers left the room as NAFI soldiers.

Soon after their welcomng into the ranks they were taken into the medical bays and give their enhancements. For Alexander the pain was immense and the experiance emotional. But he knew what had to be done so lay by as his muscular forearms were sliced off and replaced with strange metal limbs that moved and looked like living flesh. He pulled through when his chest was torn open and his ribcage fused and his Epidermus thickened. When he emerged Alexander was amazed in the new strength and durability he had. It was for this reason that he decided to sacrifice accuracy for rate of fire. For a man like Alexander one mini-gun was not enough, so he took two.

Alexander was seperated from his brother and sent on his first NAFI kission, in a sleeper Valkyrie squad known as the Goldon Lions. He was put under the command of Captain Margaret O'Connell and he conducted counter-intelligance and intelligance missions in the deep south, in places like Florida and even Cuba.

When Alexander returned he was reunited with his brother Andrew and they were both moved into Colonel William Forsythe's Valkyrie squad for outstanding performance in their seperate missions. But what else would you expect from a pair of scots 

Equipment: 
Dual Weilded Miniguns 
Concealed Compact Pistol
2 Revolvers

Genetic Enhancements:
Thickened Epidermis and fused ribcage
Bone (Metal) Spurs

Cybernetic Enhancments:
Bionic Arms
Kinetic Blasters
Integrated Shield generator

Hpe this is good and can i have a metal equivalent of Bone Spurs because i have bionic arms?


----------



## Midge913

Romero, I am going to need a lot more detail in your character sheet before I am going to accept your character. Take a look at Lord Ramo's, Deathbringer's, and Anilar's sheets, that is the level of detail that I am looking for in a character sheet.


----------



## Romero's Own

OK. sorry. background in aroun half an hour if that is cool.


----------



## Santaire

Okay...

We have a soldier with 2 miniguns. Why on earth does he need 2 pistols, a compact and bone spurs? Anyone gets that close he'd just bash them over the head with the guns. Also what's the point of kinetic blasters, he has enough firepower!!!!!! And when's he gonna need the shield considering he can just use his twin bullet hoses to knock incoming rounds out the air.

Edit: Just realised that the pistols are base equipment

Double edit: Knocking bullets out the air is a tad extreme but my point still stands


----------



## Romero's Own

I put all the kinetic and sheild stiff because it might come in handy at some point


----------



## Santaire

Well I suppose there's not much else you could have.


----------



## Lord Ramo

It is Midge's rp, I think he can decide whether it is extreme or not.


----------



## flash43

Name; Specalist Andrew "Breaker" Wallace

Nationality; Born and bred Scot.

Age; 36

Physical: Andrew is small and slight compared to his brother, standing at 5'11". He has no distinguishing features and so is almost impossible to pick out in a crowd. He has curly brown hair and blue eyes which nearly always seem dull and lifeless. He stands quite hunched, keeping himself to himself. But beneath his baggy dark clothes is a suprisingly athletic physique. Constant training has left Andrew with impressive muscles running all over his body.

Personality; Andrew is silent and private. He keeps himself to himself and talks very little. Preferring the company of books to people Andrew finds conversations awkward and relys on his brother to speak for both of them. If he has he will get involved in social situations without mulling, very carefully, over what he has to say. He did as a child, and still does, always have a small but very close group of friends, his brother his closest.

Background; Andrew was born in Stirling, Scotland. He never knew his mother, who died giving birth to him. Both her and his father were important in the military, but his father was broken by the loss and buried himself under his work. As soon as it was possible Alexander and Andrew were sent to the nearby boarding school of Strathallan. His brother Alexander is 3 years his elder and was very protective of Andrew in thier school days. 

When they were both still young they were both sent to Strathallan School. Andrew wasn't particularly good at the more physical games like rugby, but excelled at field hockey and athletics. He was athletics champion and captain of the 1st's hockey squad. Despite his lack of brute force, he trained at Mixed martial arts constantly espeachilly _Okinawan kobudō_ learing to use a Bō staff. 

When Andrew was 15, his brother, Alexander left school, leaving Andrew alone. He dissapeared into the shadows for his remaining school years. Alexander had enemies and they turned on Andrew for revenge. They were lucky to walk again after their shins were stuck with the Bo staff. But eventually Andrew also left school and was re-united with his brother.

They both joined the British Army in an attempt to awaken their father from his despair. Andrew got through the stress of training as a dark horse and finished top of his class in Hand-to-Hand, Sharp-Shooting and Infiltration. But the army was no place for the two brilliant soldiers that were known as the Wallace Brothers. After three years in the army Andrew and his brother were both selected for the D squadron of the 23rd Regiment, SAS.

Andrew was trained, hard. They were concerened about his lack of brute force but Andrew trained non-stop. He could often be found either training in the gym\dojo or running laps. Due to the wars tearing apart the world the SAS only accepted the very best into their ranks. But after he emerged from the marshes of Brecon Beacons unharmed and survived the manhunt through the Scottish Highlands with his brother for two months, an SAS record, he was accepted into the SAS. 

After 17 years of fighting with the SAS Andrew became the man he is today. But for Andrew and his brother their destinys lay on distant shores. The brothers were called before the Queen to be told their destiny. Andrew knew of the war ragin in America and so prepared himself. Now Andrew and Alexander have been sent to wartorn North America to aid the NAFI.

Andrew arrived at NAFI HQ as an untrusted soldier. Him and his brother had to put up with the cold shoulder from nearly every NAFI agent due to the fact they should not be there at all. But after a long period of scrutiny by the NAFI leaders Andrew and his brother, Alexander were bothe accepted as NAFI agents.

Once Andrew's name was cleared of doubt he was embraced by his fellow NAFI soldiers and his skills were recognized. He was to be assigned to the Valkryie sleeper team known as the Shades. But before he could be transported out he needed to be genetically and cyberneticly enhanced to give him the best chance against the enemy.

Andrew had been recognized as a scout and so was enhanced to perform better as one. NAFI docters spent many hours fitting Andrew with the latest in stealth technology and Andrew could not be more pleased with the result. He found his new skills impressive and powerful. But Andrew would soon be able to test his new skills for real.

Andrew was seperated from his brother and sent to North-East Canada to join the Sleeper team called the Shades. He spent four years conducting Intelligence and Counter Intelligence missions again terrorist cells and anti-goverment militants for four years under the command of Captain Lawrence Taylor before returning to NAFI HQ. He was re-united with his brother and they were both moved to the NightStalkers.


Equipment;
Assult rifle (Nicknamed Delphi)
2 concealed pistol
Shotgun
Metal, telescopic Bō staff. 

Genetic Enhancments: Chameleonic skin, Heightened senses

Cybernetic Enhancments: Motion and body stabilizers, Phasic inhibitor field, Occular Auspex , Stealth Drone Controller


----------



## Santaire

Sorry to sound like a jerk but you've both ignored Midge. He said to look at some of the first players characters and that's the quality. You both have rushed character sheets in order to stop other people getting in and the results aren't impressive


----------



## Romero's Own

i can understand your concern but i can explain.

I can't post up a full background as i am not sure whether i can be scottish SAS.
And flash43 won't be able to post till three pm tommorow


----------



## deathbringer

i think what santaire is trying to say despite the rather vengeful tone, is take your time, we'd love to have you both in the rp but you really do need to put the effort in on these charactors. 

This rp even though it is fundamentally in its early stages has a rich backstory especially for myself, midge and ramo and although i must admit my writing and my punctuality has been a bit hit and miss of late, we all put tremendous effort into our charactors and our posts.

3 paragraph is a minimum that i expect myself to easily exceed and your posts need to be descriptive and engaging to your charactors emotions and senses.

What i'm trying and failing to say in a non pompous way is take your time and really think out your charactors because to meet the grade your going to need all the time you can get


----------



## Anilar

It is better you say I need a week to flesh out my character, than hurry up something. What I know of Midge he will take the best available characters that have been written up rather than taking first come first served aproach.

Even I had to change a few things in my character sheet after my first draft, so even thou Midge puts my character sheet forward as an example it is the work over a few drafts, where some were not even made it to this forum.

I will also suggest if you haven't allready read the post between the first two or three updates, since they give a good indication of what the world is like.


----------



## Romero's Own

ok, thanks for all the input guys, i really aappreciate it.

I have edited my character sheet (mainly fleshing it out and giving more detail) and if anyone has any feedback please let me know.


----------



## Midge913

Romero- Just from first glance I can tell that you have put some more effort into it. I will read through the sheet fully here after I make my midgets dinner. Looking forward to the read and I will get back to you on it.


----------



## Midge913

Romero- All of the equipment and upgrades are fine. 



Romero's Own said:


> Hpe this is good and can i have a metal equivalent of Bone Spurs because i have bionic arms?


 yep, no problem there. Just remember we are not talking Wolverine sized claws, it basically turns your knuckles into the equivalent of brass knuckles. They protrude slightly to focus the impact of your blows into a small area, causing maximum damage. 

I sent you a PM regarding a couple of changes to Alexander. In addition to what I had in that message, I would like you to include some additional information as to your initial reception and NAFI HQ. NAFI leadership would be skeptical as to the British Crown's involvement as for several years they have had a strict policy of non-military involvement. Include a scene your background where you, and Andrew for that matter, are in front of the leadership council, and tell how you convinced them to take you into their ranks. 

I am interested in this connection you and Flash43 are going with, with your character's being brothers, but I will definitely need to see that fleshed out. Like you, he will have spent some time assigned to the Sleeper teams, and not the same one as you. It will add some interesting character interaction, but I will be conscientious of how you are interacting. You both will need to really define the relationship as Odin and Thor will be watching you closely. Seeing that your ultimate loyalty is to an outside government, you both will need to prove to the Colonel, the Major, and everyone else that you are loyal to them and the cause. 

ALSO, sorry for all this, but I have spent a hell of a lot of time on this role play and I want to make sure that everyone is on the same page with everything, so I need you to take the time to read the history and timeline of the resistance. It is located in post #47 and is on page 5 of the recruitment thread (assuming you are viewing the default 10 posts per page.)

Just let me know either here or via PM when you have made your changes and updates. 

As to the other players comments: I know that it comes off as kinda harsh sometimes when others give criticism of our work. That being said everyone who has commented has either played in this RP for sometime or has been involved with other projects of mine. They are nicely saying that I can be a demanding ass as a GM. I push myself to improve my own writing with every post I make and I tend to demand the same from my players. So in your own posts, try to push the envelope of your own skill, take your time with your posts, and really allow yourself to dive into the character you have created. I recognize that some of us have been doing this online RP thing for sometime and, speaking for myself only, tend to forget what it was like to just get started in it, trying to keep up with those more experienced. If you have any questions or issues let me know, I am more than willing to help you out. I won't hesitate to tell you if your post is not up to the quality that I am looking for, but I will tell you why I think so, I won't just slam you. I look forward to you joining up and I hope that you enjoy the ride.


----------



## Santaire

Erm, the SAS needs mental stability. A blood rage portrays the opposite


----------



## Midge913

Thanks for making the edits to your character sheet Romero. Your character is accepted. 

For all, I will be holding out the update for a couple more days to allow Flash to get a character sheet up for review, I also need to make some adjustments to things with Komanko's departure from the RP. Hopefully that will also give Jackinator a chance to post up as well.


----------



## Midge913

Flash- I will accept your character with one caution. Typically in RPs the 'doesn't speak' type of character doesn't usually fly as it doesn't really help to add to the action and creates a situation where post length and quality slips. That being said, with your background, class choice, and the interaction I expect to happen between you and Romero I am going to run with it. If you interact very little with the other characters I expect to see lots of introspection and thoughts of your character within your posts. 

With Romero and Flash joining the group I am going to once again close recruitment. I will be working on the update over the next day or so, hoping to get it up afternoon time Friday.


----------



## Anilar

Welcome Romero and Flash, looking forward to your contribution to the RP.


----------



## Romero's Own

Question. as everyone else seems to be in pairs will me and flash be in a pair?


----------



## Santaire

We're only paired because of neccesity. Plus it's unlikely a minigun wielding soldier would be paired with a scout don't you think?


----------



## Midge913

Romero's Own said:


> Question. as everyone else seems to be in pairs will me and flash be in a pair?


It is unlikely that you two will ever be off on your own as a pair. Flash will find times that he operates solo, but that is the nature of the class. For the most part right now people are split because they have been forced to it by the action in the thread. 



Santaire said:


> We're only paired because of neccesity. Plus it's unlikely a minigun wielding soldier would be paired with a scout don't you think?


Where as you are making the point that needs to be made Santaire, your continued confrontational attitude with the new guys is neither needed nor wanted. Lets try and keep things civil.


----------



## Santaire

Oh, am I being over confrontational?

Really sorry I'm just stressed over my exams considering I had 1 today and 2 tommorow


----------



## Midge913

No problem. We all have stress. You are just coming across as a bit harsh. I just want to make sure that everyone involved in the thread continues to enjoy themselves


----------



## Midge913

I am the double post king in this thread!

Anyhow, I am attempting to get the update written and I am about a third of the way through it. I have a bunch of shit going on this weekend, but I am going to try and get it up as soon as possible. It will be Monday at the latest.


----------



## Midge913

I want to apologize for not having the update up yet. Things have been busy and I just haven't had they chance. It will be up in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Romero's Own

don't worry about not having the update up. I am sure everyone in this thread won't mind if it's a few days late because we know it will be really good when it comes up.


----------



## Midge913

Hey hey all, the update is finally up! I am not sure of the quality (as it is two in the morning), Deathy and Ramo it require that you sick killer lemons on me if it is not up to snuff. 

I would love to get a faster turn around on the next update so I am setting the next update for MONDAY JUNE 11th. 

If anyone needs to discuss details of their posts with me don't hesitate to hit me up via PM, MSN, or Skype as those are the methods that I am on most frequently. 

Have at it and happy posting!


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder all that the update is coming up on Monday. Post if you need to.


----------



## Jackinator

You shall not triple post . Ooooooh, we have new guys . Sup, welcome aboard


----------



## Midge913

Jackinator said:


> You shall not triple post . Ooooooh, we have new guys . Sup, welcome aboard


haha. Thanks mate for the break in my posts, it was getting a bit silly.

Update is just around the corner, theoretically on Monday. Get to posting all if you need to.


----------



## Midge913

I failed to mention it yesterday, but the update is being extended to TUESDAY JUNE 19th.


----------



## Midge913

Update is approaching folks, if you need to post, please do so.


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, just waiting for Deathbringer to post. Update should be up in the next day or two.


----------



## Midge913

Deathbringer's post it is up (and a great post it was). Work has been crazy busy for me today so I don't think that I will be able to get the update done today, but plan on it for tomorrow.


----------



## Santaire

Wow, Spectre is definitely angry


----------



## Anilar

Im kinda afraid that my head will be blown of by a combined flurry of shots when Buck's smiling face meet up with spectre and thor rather angry personas again.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Spectre is calm, I'm looking forward to Thor's anger personally.


----------



## deathbringer

thor is always angry but the brutality of the death sort of took the wind out of his sails.

I'm trying to work out what he's going to say but i might wait for midge to update, might take some liberties tho ramo if i go angry thor so ill probably be pming you or msning it once i've got it straight in my own head


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sure thing man, looking forward to it.


----------



## Midge913

Update is up gents (and ladies if applicable). Next update is scheduled for *Tuesday July 10th. * Happy posting!


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder folks that the update is a week out. Post if you need to.


----------



## Anilar

Will write something up tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913

Missed it yesterday folks because I had a crazy work day. The update is going to be extended to TUESDAY JULY 17th. Get those posts up all!


----------



## Midge913

Beautiful post deathbringer! Very well done.

For.everyone else just a few days left. Get those posts up everyone!


----------



## Anilar

Have posted again in this update, wanted to react on the newcomers, and remembered Charlie and the pictures that was taken.


----------



## Midge913

Good on ya for the second post Anilar, enjoyed it. 

For those of you wondering what is going on with this one, I must admit that I have been out of town, away from Heresy(barring the occasional log on on the mobile) and I have fallen a bit behind with writing the update. Since Lord Ramo and Jackinator still need to post, I am going to push the update back to this coming Friday, giving those two guys about 3 and a half days to post. Regardless of the state of their posts I will be updating the RP on Friday.


----------



## Santaire

I'll be gone for 4 weeks on friday with no guarantee of an internet connection so if you're going to update you'll have to post it early on friday for me to have time. But considering we're in different time zones that will be a problem...

Edit: Having done a quick calculation I believe it is around 1pm currently for you so if you posted it at 10am on friday I should have more than enough time to get a post up


----------



## Midge913

Santaire said:


> I'll be gone for 4 weeks on friday with no guarantee of an internet connection so if you're going to update you'll have to post it early on friday for me to have time. But considering we're in different time zones that will be a problem...
> 
> Edit: Having done a quick calculation I believe it is around 1pm currently for you so if you posted it at 10am on friday I should have more than enough time to get a post up


I have been talking to Ramo and he should be posting sometime soon. I am not sure what is going on with Jackinator, but if Ramo gets a post up I will start to work on the update. Perhaps I can get it posted early to allow you time to post.


----------



## Santaire

He is away and has no internet connection but I'll remind him when I see him to post. It shouldn't be too long


----------



## Midge913

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Santaire

I aim to please


----------



## Midge913

hey all, I just wanted to tell you all that Ramo has posted (which of course you can see) and as such I am prepared to move forward with the update. I will be working on it over the course of the day tomorrow and hopefully have it posted up tomorrow night.


----------



## Midge913

Hey all I just wanted to give you all a heads up that the update might be delayed a couple of days. The hotel I am at in Florida has really spotty internet and I am not sure when am going to be able to get to a good spot to post. That being said it may be as late as Sunday or Monda before I am able to update. Sorry for the inconvienence, but who would have thought that a resort hotel on a busy Florida beach would have such shoddy web connection. If any of you need to get a hold of me drop me a Pm as they are routed to my email and I will get those on my mobile.


----------



## Midge913

Update is up folks. Next update will be on MONDAY AUGUST 13th. Happy posting!


----------



## Midge913

There have been several inquiries from folks regarding whether or not Odin ordered radio silence during the current mission so I thought I would clear that up. You can use the radio, as he has had Loki set up an incredibly encrypted radio frequency so there is little to no danger of the enemy picking up your transmissions. However, it is a still quiet night, with little wind, and no real natural noise dampeners so speaking leads to the risk of your physical voice carrying to the bad guys, it is a minor risk, but a risk all the same. So factor this in when you make your posts.


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, we are a week out from the update. Get those posts up if you need to.


----------



## Midge913

Due to people still needing to post, the update has been extended by one week to MONDAY AUGUST 20th. Get those posts up if you need to.


----------



## Romero's Own

I hope my post wasn't too short. I just didn't see much to do so I sung a song


----------



## flash43

hey, i will post up ver quick im afraid as i need sleep, but wont get another chance for a week, hope that's cool!


----------



## Midge913

A short post is better then no post I suppose.


----------



## flash43

Kk midge, there's not a huge amount to say anyhow!


----------



## Romero's Own

i apologize again, but i think i put too many updates/posts close together and for the life of me i could see nothing to bulk out the post. Sorry again


----------



## Midge913

No problem. There isn't much there to work with, sort of a lull for most. Since you are in the car together Romero and Flash, you could have worked out some sort of conversation, added to your character depth, building out the brotherly relationship you have in your character sheets. Again, no big deal, just food for thought for next time.


----------



## Romero's Own

yeah, well i actually thought flash was dead and gone and i only found out he had returned when i had finshed writing my post so.....


----------



## flash43

soz assorted bozzes


----------



## Midge913

flash43 said:


> soz assorted bozzes


I have no idea what this means. I don't mean to sound like a dick but if you are going to post in my threads, please speak English.


----------



## flash43

Basically sorry. Sorry my grammar is usually better! Momentary lapse. Also i have posted


----------



## Midge913

Alrighty folks........ I am going to be updating Friday. I understand Ramo and Karak have had some things going on that have gotten in the way of posting, but deathbringer and Santaire you need to get posts up. 

Again update will be Friday.... no ifs, ands, or buts.


----------



## Midge913

three days folks.


----------



## flash43

I will do my best, on phone so it may be crap. Sorry mate.


----------



## Midge913

not really sure what you are talking about. You have already posted for this update.


----------



## flash43

Oh woops! Sorry I just read post dates, I thought this wad another update  sorry!


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, sorry for the delay but RL just did not cooperate with me yesterday. The update is now up have fun with it. The next update is scheduled for MONDAY SEPTEMBER 3rd.


----------



## Romero's Own

did i get the shield thing right in my post?


----------



## Midge913

Romero's Own said:


> did i get the shield thing right in my post?


Yep. Looks good mate.


----------



## Midge913

I am fine with your post flash. Kudos for adding a bit of flavor and feel to the cookie cutter ACS troopers. The only part I would like you to change is what you have said in your last paragraph about Buck being in the melee. He has not posted, so as far as I know he is staying back as thor has instructed. They only one in the melee at this time is Thor.


----------



## flash43

thanks boss, and I'll edit now.


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, I just realized that I gave less than my customary two weeks between updates. The real update date will be FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 7th.


----------



## Midge913

Real life has been a pisser for me the last couple of days. On a bright note Angel of Blood will be returning to the RP. Crap note, I have yet to have a chance to write an update for him, however that should happen in the next 8 hours or so. 

For the rest of you, update is scheduled for Friday so get those posts up.


----------



## Midge913

Since most of you still need to post, the update is being pushed back a week. New update deadline is FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 14th.


----------



## Midge913

Well Heresy has returned!!!!! At this point I think the most prudent course of action is to take a roll call to see who is still interested in continuing on with this RP.


----------



## flash43

i am, but ill probably just screw it up by not posting regularly


----------



## Santaire

Still in here


----------



## Angel of Blood

Anyone saved the update by any chance?


----------



## Midge913

Angel of Blood said:


> Anyone saved the update by any chance?


I did. Unxpected just happened to mention to me that he had saved his entire RP to his hard drive.... the day before the forum crash. I had the good sense to listen to his advice. I will be bringing the RP back up to date tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913

Alrighty folks, I have gone through and brought the action thread up to date. The new update is posted, Romero being the only one to have posted so far, and I am setting the deadline for the next update on MONDAY NOVEMBER 5TH.


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder folks that the update is coming up this coming Monday, November the 5th. Post if you need to.


----------



## Midge913

Anilar the last line of your update cracked me the fuck up! Nice post man.


----------



## Santaire

Damn it, I had a post all written up and ready for posting but I had to leave for an hour and when I got back someone had turned off the computer and I had forgotten to save it. Damn it


----------



## Midge913

Wouldn't you know it.... I try to be all hard ass about deadline times and what does my work day do? Completely stymie any plans that I had to get a bunch of writing done. I will get on the update over the weekend and you all should see it no later than monday afternoon.


----------



## Midge913

Update is up. Next update is scheduled for MONDAY NOVEMBER 26th. Happy posting!


----------



## Midge913

Romero- I just wanted to make sure that you checked with Karak before putting words in his mouth. I understand that it was a simple interchange, but still you can't take actions or speak for his character.


----------



## Romero's Own

oh, i didn't. That is what he said in his post. Word for word.


----------



## Midge913

hmmm.. Somehow I missed his post. I have now read that and all is well. Disregard my last statement.


----------



## Midge913

About a week left to post folks. Get those posts up if you need to.


----------



## flash43

AH! updates, I have no computing capabilities except at school (laptop's died) so my production is severely reduced


----------



## Midge913

Since there is a goodly number of you that still need to post and since I feel like I have been run over by a Mack truck, this blasted cough/cold that I have had for a week culminating today in a day home from work, I will be pushing the update back until Friday. Post around 4:30pm EST for I will be moving on at that time.


----------



## Midge913

The update has been posted. For those of you in deathbringer's group I know the update looks short, but I realized I need his orders to make it work. So I will be talking to him over the next 24 hours and getting more inserted into the update for you folks once he has made some decisions. 

The next update will be scheduled out my customary two weeks, falling on FRIDAY DECEMBER 14th. 

As always get with me if you have any quesitons and happy posting!


----------



## Santaire

Midge, what do you mean by this?


Midge913 said:


> I will send you a PM with what will need to be included in your post next time.


Do you mean that next time something like this happens you will send me a pm or what?


----------



## Midge913

no, just the specifics of what loki did to the security system.


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, just wanted to let you know that I have spoken with deathbringer and the edit to the update that I talked about has been added. 

Happy posting!


----------



## komanko

Ive managed to connect my phone to my laptop and thus gain internet connection on the computer, ill rework what you wanted today and then post.


----------



## Midge913

Very good! Looking forward to seeing it up.


----------



## Santaire

Midge913 said:


> no, just the specifics of what loki did to the security system.


So am I supposed to have this pm? Because the last one I got from you made my pm box full so if you did send this pm, could you resend it please.

Or am I reading this wrong and in fact I literally do decide to do wahtever I want with the system while inculding the things you yourself included in the update?


----------



## Midge913

I have yet to have had a chance to send it on. You should get it in the next couple of hours when I have the chance to get it written out.


----------



## Romero's Own

Am loving the posts so far. Cool idea to have us meet with another team, looking forward to meeting them personally.

Good update midge


----------



## Midge913

Santaire- My work day was filled with crap and I completely forgot about your PM. If I don't get it away to you this evening it will be first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Lord_Vral

Is it too late to join this thread? It looks really good and i can smell a great story when I see one.


----------



## Midge913

Lord_Vral said:


> Is it too late to join this thread? It looks really good and i can smell a great story when I see one.


I am not currently accepting players, both because the point in the story precludes me from bringing anyone in easily and because I believe with Komanko's return during this update I am at my full 10. 

I have two other roleplays that I am running. One of them, Touch of Evil, I am accepting players in if you are interested in that one. I can also suggest you check out Forging Ansur, which is a roleplay being started by Scathiann that looks like it holds quite a bit of promise and I know he is looking for players. 

Keep an eye on this thread, because if I do end up looking for players, I will announce that fact here. Thanks for your interest man and I hope to see you around the section!


----------



## Midge913

About 5 days left before update day folks. Let's see some posts!


----------



## Midge913

Update is scheduled for friday folks. Post if you need to.


----------



## Midge913

righto.... so a bunch of you still need to post. I am extending the update one week. New update day will be FRIDAY DECEMBER 21st.


----------



## Midge913

Ok folkies, here is the deal. Thor's group has completely posted, Odin's group I have yet to hear a peep from (though I do not expect to hear from flash). So what I am going to do is this. I am going to give Ramo and Jackinator until Wednesday of this week to get a post up, if I don't hear from them by then I will continue on with Thor's group, providing them and Komanko an update to be getting on with.


----------



## Midge913

I want to apologize to everyone for the delay in getting the update up. My holiday season has been exceptionally busy, as I am sure you all are experiencing similar time constraints. However, I have the next 4 days off from work and I plan on getting quite a bit of hobby and writing stuff done. Look for the update to pop up within the next day or so.


----------



## Midge913

Awesome to see that everyone save Karak has posted. I will be getting on the update post haste.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry for the delay on the update everyone. I am adjusting to a new work schedule and I am still trying to work a good amount of writing time into that. I am hoping to have the update up before Friday at the latest.


----------



## Anilar

Take your time Midge, its not like we can make any demands, so lazy we can be getting updates up. k:


----------



## Midge913

So after far too long of a wait the update is finally up. My new work schedule has been making it hard for me to get good writing time in but I finally found a bit today on my day off to really knock it out. Anyhow, as always get with me if you have questions. 

The next update is scheduled for WEDNESDAY JANUARY 30th.


----------



## Romero's Own

God, it feels good to be back in the mind of Alexander.

I hope i was right in saying that I wouldn't recognize the voice of Fenris as I don't think Big Al would have ever met him.


----------



## Midge913

You are correct Romero, you have never met Fenris.

We are a week out from the update folks, lets see some posts!


----------



## Jackinator

Will post tonight


----------



## Midge913

So the update is in two days folks, get a posting!


----------



## Midge913

Alright all, we are a week past the deadline and still only two people with posts. I will extend the deadline once again to Saturday FEBRUARY 16.


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder everyone that the update is scheduled to happen in a couple of days and most of you need to post.


----------



## Midge913

Well this RP seems to have stagnated a bit. I am not sure where everyone has got off to, but I am no less guilty in the time I have not committed to writing. So I am taking roll call to see if we have enough interest to continue. I will be sending out some PMs as well. Perhaps we can get this thing going once again.


----------



## Romero's Own

You can count me in for continuing this.


----------



## Lord Ramo

still in will get a post up asap.


----------



## Santaire

I'm in despite my lack of posting. It's been a major problem for me in everything. I think my last post was 2 weeks ago for an update that was posted like 5 weeks ago


----------



## Midge913

Alrighty guys, I would hate to see this RP die away, but I really can't continue on without at least 5 players. So I will send out a round of PMs tonight to all parties involved and we will see how things go.


----------



## Anilar

It would be a major shame, if it dies but can understand your decision. If the RP should die and its fate is to be reopened one day, im sure Buck or one his children will make an appearance depending on the time you set it up.


----------

